# PersonalityCafe Enneagram Quiz (New!)



## pretty.Odd

I think this is one of the better enneagram tests because the questions aren't too obvious and that lessens the possibility that people will pick an answer just to pick it. The questions are imo more indepth than the regular ones. My tritype is 5w6, 2w1, 1w9. I used to think that my core type was type 2, but once I started to read a lot of type 5 descriptions, I feel that I have more in common with type 5s than type 2s.

Some words that describe me: principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, generous, helpful, selfless, loving, intelligent, cerebral, questioning.


----------



## nevermore

You are a Type 9 with a 1 wing: "The Dreamer"

Your tritype is 9w1, 7w6, 4w5.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality.

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 9 with a 1 wing: Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 7 with a 6 wing: Type Seven individuals are energetic, engaging, and playful. They have a love for life and can easily jump from one exciting topic to the next. The Type Seven thought process is a bit scattered, but that’s because they are easily interested in many different things. This is why Type Seven is often called The Enthusiast. When in a growth state, Type Sevens become focused like Type Fives. When they’re stressed, they become a perfectionist like a Type One. The enthusiastic nature of the Type Seven combines with the cooperative nature of the Type Six, making the 7w6 a very outgoing type.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, enthusiastic, energetic, spontaneous, fun.


----------



## Indigo Aria

pretty.Odd said:


> I think this is one of the better enneagram tests because the questions aren't too obvious and that lessens the possibility that people will pick an answer just to pick it. The questions are imo more indepth than the regular ones. My tritype is 5w6, 2w1, 1w9. I used to think that my core type was type 2, but once I started to read a lot of type 5 descriptions, I feel that I have more in common with type 5s than type 2s.
> 
> Some words that describe me: principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, generous, helpful, selfless, loving, intelligent, cerebral, questioning.


I would have guessed 5 just from your siggy


----------



## sparkles

> Your tritype is 9w8, 7w8, 4w5.


I am not sure yet about the wing for my main type. I've got some 1 traits too. But, yeah, I must admit, I can be more aggressive than I'd like to be at times. In dating, it's a problem. 

Beautiful work, much appreciated!


----------



## Nearsification

*Your tritype is 6w5, 2w3, 1w9*

Interesting.....


----------



## The Exception

I came out way different than I expected to:


*You are a Type 3 with a 4 wing: "The Professional"*


Your tritype is 3w4, 9w1, 6w5.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

*Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 3 with a 4 wing:* Type Three individuals are self-assured, confident, and driven for success. Type Threes have a great deal of energy that propels them to excel at their chosen field, and this is why the type is often called The Achiever. Although Threes may not always like it, they’re often looked up to. Type Threes, more than any other type, are the most likely to be a workaholic. When in a state of growth, Threes become more cooperative and trusting of others, like a Type Six. When stressed, Threes become withdrawn like a Type Nine. You are a Type Three with a Four wing, which means that your energetic nature is tempered by a Four tendency to withdraw, which gives you a sense of calm that others often lack.

*Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 9 with a 1 wing:* Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.

*Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 6 with a 5 wing:* Type Six individuals are reliable, committed, and security-oriented. They are natural troubleshooters, and are always aware of potential problems. This makes the Type Six anxious, but the anxiety fuels them to resolve their problems. They can range from loyal to rebellious, depending on where they get their security from – if the security is from within, they can be very defiant… if it comes from others, they can be very cooperative and devoted. When a Type Six is in a growth state, they become calm like a Type Nine. When they are stressed, they can become arrogant like an unhealthy Type Three. You are a Type Six with a Five wing, which means that the committed nature of the Six combines with the cerebral nature of the Type Five. As a result, you often excel at concrete thinking and troubleshooting.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, ambitious, driven, adaptable, energetic, loyal, reliable, anxious, skeptical.


----------



## freyaliesel

This goes a long way in explaining why I consistantly test as both a 4 and a 7.

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 7 with a 6 wing: Type Seven individuals are energetic, engaging, and playful. They have a love for life and can easily jump from one exciting topic to the next. The Type Seven thought process is a bit scattered, but that’s because they are easily interested in many different things. This is why Type Seven is often called The Enthusiast. When in a growth state, Type Sevens become focused like Type Fives. When they’re stressed, they become a perfectionist like a Type One. The enthusiastic nature of the Type Seven combines with the cooperative nature of the Type Six, making the 7w6 a very outgoing type.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 9 with a 8 wing: Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with an Eight wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Nine merge with the aggressive traits of the Eight. Inner peace is your goal, but if something is challenging that peace, your Eight wing means that you’ll stand up and deal with the situation assertively and decisively.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, enthusiastic, energetic, spontaneous, fun.


----------



## my melody

*You are a Type 4 with a 5 wing: "The Bohemian"*


Your tritype is 4w5, 6w5, 9w1.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

*Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 4 with a 5 wing:* Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

*Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 6 with a 5 wing:* Type Six individuals are reliable, committed, and security-oriented. They are natural troubleshooters, and are always aware of potential  problems. This makes the Type Six anxious, but the anxiety fuels them to resolve their problems. They can range from loyal to rebellious, depending on where they get their security from – if the security is from within, they can be very defiant… if it comes from others, they can be very cooperative and devoted. When a Type Six is in a growth state, they become calm like a Type Nine. When they are stressed, they can become arrogant like an unhealthy Type Three. You are a Type Six with a Five wing, which means that the committed nature of the Six combines with the cerebral nature of the Type Five. As a result, you often excel at concrete thinking and troubleshooting.

*Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 9 with a 1 wing:* Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.

---

It's so weird because I had just figured out my tri-type as 6w5-4w5-9w1 two days ago (my first time trying to figure my tri-type out) before I took this quiz. I think the results are very accurate for me, though I think I'm probably 6w5 over 4w5.


----------



## pinkrasputin

> You are a Type 7 with an 8 wing: "The Realist"


Nope, it was only accurate in that it gave me my subwing. 

I'm 6w7 (sw7w8), the rest is a bit off too



> Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 9 with a 8 wing


 My next fix is 9w1 (sw1w2).



> Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 4 with a 5 wing


 My last fix is 2w3 (sw3w4).

I sort of expect to get the 7 core on tests now, because that is often how 6w7s first appear to others.

"Being suspicious of others" is more of a 6w5 thing as opposed to 6w7. So I always give that one a low rating. 

I think it's interesting how I actually have two compliance fixes ( 2 & 6) yet the results of the test didn't give me any. The test makes me appear more aggressive and withdrawn than I actually am. 

My image fix (2), was the hardest for me to find. It was only when I understood that I see the world in terms of "good" and "bad" and needed to think of myself as "good" is when I finally settled on it. Tests often ask about being "generous", "giving", or "care taking", and I don't see myself that way so it may affect my results on tests.


----------



## Citruss

> *Your tritype is 5w6, 9w1, 4w5.*
> 
> In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality.
> 
> Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 5 with a 6 wing: Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Six wing, which means that the cerebral nature of a Type Five combines with the troubleshooting thought style of a Type Six. This makes Type 5w6 the Enneagram type of the stereotypical scientist – the 5w6 is always creating new ideas and testing them.
> 
> Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 9 with a 1 wing: Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.
> 
> Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.
> 
> Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, intelligent, cerebral, questioning.


That's very interesting. I've always thought the 5w4 to not be inclusive enough of my different sides. I did get 5w6 outer/4w5 inner ( or described in similar terms as that) from a quiz on another site years ago. 9w1 is a pleasant surprise and I really hope this is the case. I like that.

<EDIT>

Retested:

Result is *5w6 , 4w5, 9w1*

That sound about right.


----------



## murderegina

*You are a Type 5 with a 6 wing: "The Scientist"*


Your tritype is 5w6, 1w2, 4w5.




I've never tested as 5w6, only 5w4. Hm. Something to consider, I suppose.


----------



## Brie

Your tritype is 9w1, 4w5, 5w4.

This is one of the possibilities that I came up with when I tried to figure out my tri-type before. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Immemorial

You are a *Type 4 with a 5 wing: "The Bohemian"*

Your tritype is *4w5, 5w4, 8w7.*

Indeed, it is.


----------



## timeless

Thank you all for taking & reviewing the quiz.  I'm really happy to see that it completely got the tri-type for many people, and for those who didn't, it usually got very close. I wasn't aware of any other enneagram quiz online that did the complete tri-type with wings so this was a bit of an adventure to code. My design goals were to (1) maintain accuracy but keep it as short as possible, (2) give a full tri-type with wings and (3) make it display results in a "human readable" format that'll be useful even for people with no enneagram experience. Looks like it hit the mark on all three points. I'm always open for suggestions on how to improve it (one idea that I'm considering is adding a few more questions.)


----------



## nevermore

timeless said:


> Thank you all for taking & reviewing the quiz.  I'm really happy to see that it completely got the tri-type for many people, and for those who didn't, it usually got very close. I wasn't aware of any other enneagram quiz online that did the complete tri-type with wings so this was a bit of an adventure to code. My design goals were to (1) maintain accuracy but keep it as short as possible, (2) give a full tri-type with wings and (3) make it display results in a "human readable" format that'll be useful even for people with no enneagram experience. Looks like it hit the mark on all three points. I'm always open for suggestions on how to improve it (one idea that I'm considering is adding a few more questions.)


Heh...I recently began coming to the conclusion I was a 9 so the results didn't surprise me. But then 9-7-4 seems like an odd trifix for an INTP. I think my heart type is most likely a 3 and head fix is something I really have no idea about.

The only suggestion I have is maybe trying to avoid stereotyped questions like "are you artistic" (which is what gave me a 4 in the fix I think, even though it was in last). I think that messes with accuracy a bit since it has to do with interest instead of comping mechanisms, inner motivation, response to stress, and all that stuff where true personality really shines through. But luckily there wasn't much of that on the quiz.


----------



## Fanille

My results:








*You are a Type 3 with a 2 wing: "The Charmer"*


Your tritype is 3w2, 1w2, 6w5.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

*Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 3 with a 2 wing:* Type Three individuals are self-assured, confident, and driven for success. Type Threes have a great deal of energy that propels them to excel at their chosen field, and this is why the type is often called The Achiever. Although Threes may not always like it, they’re often looked up to. Type Threes, more than any other type, are the most likely to be a workaholic. When in a state of growth, Threes become more cooperative and trusting of others, like a Type Six. When stressed, Threes become withdrawn like a Type Nine. You are a Type Three with a Two wing, which means that your driven nature combines with a desire to help people. You often come off as charming and outgoing as a result.

*Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 1 with a 2 wing:* Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the noblest type in the Enneagram. When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Type Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type Four. You are a Type One with a Two wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the helpful nature of a Type Two. This makes you naturally inclined to advocate on behalf of other people, and the welfare of others is probably an important part of your worldview.

*Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 6 with a 5 wing:* Type Six individuals are reliable, committed, and security-oriented. They are natural troubleshooters, and are always aware of potential problems. This makes the Type Six anxious, but the anxiety fuels them to resolve their problems. They can range from loyal to rebellious, depending on where they get their security from – if the security is from within, they can be very defiant… if it comes from others, they can be very cooperative and devoted. When a Type Six is in a growth state, they become calm like a Type Nine. When they are stressed, they can become arrogant like an unhealthy Type Three. You are a Type Six with a Five wing, which means that the committed nature of the Six combines with the cerebral nature of the Type Five. As a result, you often excel at concrete thinking and troubleshooting.

Some words that describe you: principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, ambitious, driven, adaptable, energetic, loyal, reliable, anxious, skeptical.

I usually do test as Three, but my wing and tri-fixes seem a little unusual as I usually identify as a 3w4-9w1-5w6.


----------



## timeless

You make a good point, Nevermore. I reworked the question to drop the artistic element.


----------



## TheWaffle

Would adding more hypothetical scenarios be possible?


----------



## Ocky

Fantastic test, very accurate:

Your tritype is 1w9, 5w4, 3w2.


I should note 1 minor issue with the test:

Question 9: I'm spontaneous: I accidently put in 2 answers and i couldn't take one out, so i had 2 answers selected.

I may have identified the problem:

<p>9) I'm spontaneous.</p> 

<p><input type="radio" name="type7q2" value="1" /> 1 <input
type="radio" name="type7q2" value="2" /> 2 <input type="radio"
name="type7q2" value="3" /> 3 <input type="radio"
name="*type7q12* _*value=*_" /> 4 <input type="radio" name="type7q2"
value="5" /> 5</p>

Take a look at the code, the bold selection is a possible typo? it says 'type7q12' instead of 'type7q2'.
The italic selection seems to be missing a value number.

Apologies if i am incorrect, I only have a very basic understanding of such things but they seem to be out of place.

Great test and keep up the good work!


----------



## timeless

Wow, thanks for spotting that. I fixed it. 

Also I can add more hypos and I will soon.


----------



## Introspiritual

Test says I'm 6w5, 1w2, 3w4.  I test most places as 1w9 sp (sx/so), and peg my own tri-type as either 1-5-4 or 1-4-5.

And your Likert is skewed a bit to the left - midpoint is traditionally the "50/50" point.

Will give this a try later in case I'm overanalyzing the questions.


----------



## roxtehproxy

5w6 1w2 4w5. I'd think the 5 wing would have to be 4. Pretty accurate despite that.


----------



## Crystall

Says I'm 4w5, peaceful, harmonious and all that jazz which I'm not. I already know I'm a 4w3, so I can't really trust that the other tritypes are correct either.


----------



## Absent Minded Professor

I'm new to Enneagram and I'm skeptical in general because I don't know much about it. Even if I knew about it and found it useful, I'd still be skeptical of the results because it's a random online quiz. Furthermore, a lot of you are skeptical of the results you received. If anyone has some type of advice for an ennegram novice, please post it, pm me, or put it on my wall. Thanking you in advance.

Anyways, here are my results:


> *Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 6 with a 5 wing:* Type Six individuals are reliable, committed, and security-oriented. They are natural troubleshooters, and are always aware of potential problems. This makes the Type Six anxious, but the anxiety fuels them to resolve their problems. They can range from loyal to rebellious, depending on where they get their security from – if the security is from within, they can be very defiant… if it comes from others, they can be very cooperative and devoted. When a Type Six is in a growth state, they become calm like a Type Nine. When they are stressed, they can become arrogant like an unhealthy Type Three. You are a Type Six with a Five wing, which means that the committed nature of the Six combines with the cerebral nature of the Type Five. As a result, you often excel at concrete thinking and troubleshooting.
> 
> *Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 1 with a 9 wing:* Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the most noble type in the Enneagram. When a Type Two is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Seven. When a Type Two is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type 4. You are a Type One with a Nine wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the peaceful nature of the Type Nine to create a very idealistic personality.
> 
> *Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 3 with a 2 wing:* Type Three individuals are self-assured, confident, and driven for success. Type Threes have a great deal of energy that propels them to excel at their chosen field, and this is why the type is often called The Achiever. Although Threes may not always like it, they’re often looked up to. Type Threes, more than any other type, are the most likely to be a workaholic. When in a state of growth, Threes become more cooperative and trusting of others, like a Type Six. When stressed, Threes become withdrawn like a Type Nine. You are a Type Three with a Two wing, which means that your driven nature combines with a desire to help people. You often come off as charming and outgoing as a result.
> 
> Some words that describe you: principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, ambitious, driven, adaptable, energetic, loyal, reliable, anxious, skeptical.


----------



## bookwormbelle

'You are a Type 4 with a 5 wing: "The Bohemian"

Your tritype is 4w5, 7w6, 9w1.'


I actually do get 4w5 a lot and the tritype fits as well.


----------



## electricky

You are a Type 7 with a 6 wing: "The Entertainer"

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 7 with a 6 wing: Type Seven individuals are energetic, engaging, and playful. They have a love for life and can easily jump from one exciting topic to the next. The Type Seven thought process is a bit scattered, but that’s because they are easily interested in many different things. This is why Type Seven is often called The Enthusiast. When in a growth state, Type Sevens become focused like Type Fives. When they’re stressed, they become a perfectionist like a Type One. The enthusiastic nature of the Type Seven combines with the cooperative nature of the Type Six, making the 7w6 a very outgoing type.


----------



## xezene

5w4, 9w1, 4w5

Woo! All three of these are like me.


----------



## Entr0py

I am an INTP and look at my results, WTF?

You are a Type 7 with a 6 wing: "The Entertainer"

Your tritype is 7w6, 3w2, 1w2.

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 7 with a 6 wing: Type Seven individuals are energetic, engaging, and playful. They have a love for life and can easily jump from one exciting topic to the next. The Type Seven thought process is a bit scattered, but that’s because they are easily interested in many different things. This is why Type Seven is often called The Enthusiast. When in a growth state, Type Sevens become focused like Type Fives. When they’re stressed, they become a perfectionist like a Type One. The enthusiastic nature of the Type Seven combines with the cooperative nature of the Type Six, making the 7w6 a very outgoing type.

P.S. One more time: ''WTF?'' xD I always score as a Type 5 with a strong 9 and a strong 4. This was extremely unexpected.

My tri-type should be something like 5w4, 9w1, 6w5


----------



## magister343

I could have sworn that I got 5w6, 9w1, 4w5 the first time, but before I posted it firefox crashed and then when I came back the top one was 6w7.


I just tried again and got:


You are a Type 5 with a 6 wing: "The Scientist"

Your tritype is 5w6, 1w2, 4w5.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality.

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 5 with a 6 wing: Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Six wing, which means that the cerebral nature of a Type Five combines with the troubleshooting thought style of a Type Six. This makes Type 5w6 the Enneagram type of the stereotypical scientist – the 5w6 is always creating new ideas and testing them.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 1 with a 2 wing: Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the noblest type in the Enneagram. When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Type Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type Four. You are a Type One with a Two wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the helpful nature of a Type Two. This makes you naturally inclined to advocate on behalf of other people, and the welfare of others is probably an important part of your worldview.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

Some words that describe you: principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, intelligent, cerebral, questioning.


----------



## beth x

My results:

You are a Type 6 with a 7 wing: "The Loyal Friend"

Your tritype is 6w7, 3w2, 9w8.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality.

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 6 with a 7 wing: Type Six individuals are reliable, committed, and security-oriented. They are natural troubleshooters, and are always aware of potential problems. This makes the Type Six anxious, but the anxiety fuels them to resolve their problems. They can range from loyal to rebellious, depending on where they get their security from – if the security is from within, they can be very defiant… if it comes from others, they can be very cooperative and devoted. When a Type Six is in a growth state, they become calm like a Type Nine. When they are stressed, they can become arrogant like an unhealthy Type Three. You are a Type Six with a Seven wing, which means that the committed nature of the Six combines with the outgoing nature of the Seven to create a very engaging personality.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 3 with a 2 wing: Type Three individuals are self-assured, confident, and driven for success. Type Threes have a great deal of energy that propels them to excel at their chosen field, and this is why the type is often called The Achiever. Although Threes may not always like it, they’re often looked up to. Type Threes, more than any other type, are the most likely to be a workaholic. When in a state of growth, Threes become more cooperative and trusting of others, like a Type Six. When stressed, Threes become withdrawn like a Type Nine. You are a Type Three with a Two wing, which means that your driven nature combines with a desire to help people. You often come off as charming and outgoing as a result.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 9 with a 8 wing: Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with an Eight wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Nine merge with the aggressive traits of the Eight. Inner peace is your goal, but if something is challenging that peace, your Eight wing means that you’ll stand up and deal with the situation assertively and decisively.


It came relatively close. I am a 9w8 5w6 and 3w4. I usually get more 5 in my quizzes. Rarely ever a 6 at the the top 4-5, It seems strange that 6 is the main one. It's definitely not me. An engaging personality? *giggles*


----------



## εmptε

Congratulations; Very Very close. Your tritype is 7w6, 3w4, 8w7.

I'm not sure if I am a 7w6 or 4w5 first. I'm a 4w5 not a 3w4. You were very close though.


----------



## Pachacutie

Your tritype is 5w4, 2w1, 9w1.


I've gotten 5w4 before, but I'm fairly certain I'm a 4w5. If you flip the first one, I think the rest of it is pretty spot on.


----------



## Quin Sabe

Not bad, really enjoyed it. I scored as in order, 2w3, 9w1, 7w8.
Quite good considering my tritype is 9w8-3w2-6w5. And, I've been in feely/caring mood.


----------



## Elsewhere1

*You are a Type 4 with a 5 wing: "The Bohemian"*


Your tritype is 4w5, 6w7, 1w9.


----------



## yustian

> *You are a Type 4 with a 5 wing: "The Bohemian"*
> 
> 
> Your tritype is 4w5, 5w4, 1w2.
> 
> In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality.
> 
> *Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 4 with a 5 wing:* Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.
> 
> *Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 5 with a 4 wing:* Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Four wing, which means that the cerebral nature of Type Five combines with the creative nature of a Type Four. For this reason, you are likely to challenge established ideas with new and fresh concepts.
> 
> *Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 1 with a 2 wing:* Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the noblest type in the Enneagram. When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Type Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type Four. You are a Type One with a Two wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the helpful nature of a Type Two. This makes you naturally inclined to advocate on behalf of other people, and the welfare of others is probably an important part of your worldview.
> 
> Some words that describe you: principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, intelligent, cerebral, questioning.


 Great,.. it's sound like me.. :wink:


----------



## Tatl33

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

*Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 4 with a 5 wing:* Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

*Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 5 with a 4 wing:* Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Four wing, which means that the cerebral nature of Type Five combines with the creative nature of a Type Four. For this reason, you are likely to challenge established ideas with new and fresh concepts.

*Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 9 with a 1 wing:* Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, intelligent, cerebral, questioning. 

Want to learn more about your type? An online test can't do it all, so check out the PersonalityCafe.com Enneagram Forums for more information. 



Haha, it scares me how much these tests know.


----------



## Luciano

right on the money:

You are a Type 5 with a 6 wing: "The Scientist"

Your tritype is 5w6, 1w2, 4w5.

GRATS!


----------



## erasinglines

I really like this quiz. I'd been having trouble with Enneagram quizzes, because I've been scoring as various numbers across the board. Depending on the test and the wording of the questions, I've come out as a 4, 9, or 2. And some of them that just add up the scores, it would come out evenly-ish among those.

But with this one, my tritype was 2w1, 9w1, and 5w4. And in reading through all of the results, I have to agree. I really like the Lickert scale items (as opposed to 'yes' or 'no') in combination with the other types of question at the end. I think it gives greater ability to access more individual, personal answers than the average online personality quiz. And I know it's hard to do that!

Thanks very much for this. :3


----------



## Azwan

> You are a Type 5 with a 4 wing: "The Iconoclast"
> 
> Your tritype is 5w4, 8w7, 3w4.
> 
> In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality.
> 
> Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 5 with a 4 wing: Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Four wing, which means that the cerebral nature of Type Five combines with the creative nature of a Type Four. For this reason, you are likely to challenge established ideas with new and fresh concepts.
> 
> Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 8 with a 7 wing: Eights are assertive, dominant individuals who naturally take control of situations. Eights are aggressive in satisfying their needs, and indeed, Type Eight is the most aggressive personality type in the Enneagram. When in a state of growth, Eights become like Type Twos - caring and protective of other people. When Eights are stressed, they become withdrawn and secretive like Type Fives. You're an Eight with a Seven wing, which means that the outgoing nature of Seven combines with the assertive nature of Type Eight to create one of the most dynamic types in the Enneagram. Type 8w7s are a force to be reckoned with.
> 
> Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 3 with a 4 wing: Type Three individuals are self-assured, confident, and driven for success. Type Threes have a great deal of energy that propels them to excel at their chosen field, and this is why the type is often called The Achiever. Although Threes may not always like it, they’re often looked up to. Type Threes, more than any other type, are the most likely to be a workaholic. When in a state of growth, Threes become more cooperative and trusting of others, like a Type Six. When stressed, Threes become withdrawn like a Type Nine. You are a Type Three with a Four wing, which means that your energetic nature is tempered by a Four tendency to withdraw, which gives you a sense of calm that others often lack.
> 
> Some words that describe you: decisive, authoritative, natural leader, assertive, ambitious, driven, adaptable, energetic, intelligent, cerebral, questioning.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Eh? I suppose it's better than the existing enneagram tests, it only got 5w4 correct. Perhaps @timeless you can variant stackings as well?
> 
> Look at sig for my correct enneagram.


----------



## expodentialfunction

Nice test . . . 6w5, 1w2, 4w5


----------



## Indiagrace

Your tritype is 7w6, 3w4, 8w7.

... hmm 
Well I usually type as an 8w9... but the tri type put together seems to fit.


----------



## Sea Anenome

> * You are a Type 5 with a 6 wing: "The Scientist"*
> 
> 
> Your tritype is 5w6, 9w1, 3w2.
> 
> In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality.
> 
> *Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 5 with a 6 wing:* Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Six wing, which means that the cerebral nature of a Type Five combines with the troubleshooting thought style of a Type Six. This makes Type 5w6 the Enneagram type of the stereotypical scientist – the 5w6 is always creating new ideas and testing them.
> 
> *Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 9 with a 1 wing:* Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.
> 
> *Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 3 with a 2 wing:* Type Three individuals are self-assured, confident, and driven for success. Type Threes have a great deal of energy that propels them to excel at their chosen field, and this is why the type is often called The Achiever. Although Threes may not always like it, they’re often looked up to. Type Threes, more than any other type, are the most likely to be a workaholic. When in a state of growth, Threes become more cooperative and trusting of others, like a Type Six. When stressed, Threes become withdrawn like a Type Nine. You are a Type Three with a Two wing, which means that your driven nature combines with a desire to help people. You often come off as charming and outgoing as a result.
> 
> Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, ambitious, driven, adaptable, energetic, intelligent, cerebral, questioning.


My core type (5w6) is spot on, the secondary type (9w1) seems reasonable, but I don't think the third type (3w2) describes me at all.


----------



## Hennarincess

*You are a Type 5 with a 4 wing: "The Iconoclast"*


Your tritype is 5w4, 4w5, 1w9.


----------



## clear moon

You are a Type 5 with a 4 wing: "The Iconoclast"

Your tritype is 5w4, 9w1, 2w3.

I wonder how uncommon it is to be triple-passive, which is how I've typed myself... I can kinda see 2w3 in me too.


----------



## StandingTiger

It gave me what I already thought I was spot on, even to the wings: 4w5-7w6-9w1.


----------



## SyndiCat

You are a Type 5 with a 6 wing: "The Scientist"
Your tritype is 5w6, 1w2, 4w5.

Too bad I'm a Type 9.

Interesting quiz tho.


----------



## SyndiCat

Indiagrace said:


> but the tri type put together seems to fit.


That's because it has 6 out of 9 types mashed in there. Including integration and disintegration points of each of the main fixes it's an extra 6 types the chance to get all 9 types correct. Being incorrect is as difficult as hitting the ocean with a rock whilst standing right infront of it.










Unless of course this guy has a mental handicap that makes it severely difficult to control that arm.

It's not the quiz' fault though, it's Tritype-Trifix theories, using pretty much all the types to explain your behavior. So it is bound to be correct one way or another.


----------



## timeless

Enneagram is a "psycho-spiritual" system. It's not the most exact science.  Tests are a starting point, not the final stop.


----------



## pinkrasputin

timeless said:


> Enneagram is a "psycho-spiritual" system. It's not the most exact science.  Tests are a starting point, not the final stop.


And as far as trifix, a person has a different flavor according to the order of those fixes. For instance, I am not the same as a 6w7 fixed 9w1. Obviously a 9w1 will be more like a 9w1 and I will be more like a 6w7.


----------



## BroNerd

You are a Type 6 with a 7 wing: "The Loyal Friend"

Your tritype is 6w7, 3w2, 9w1.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 6 with a 7 wing: Type Six individuals are reliable, committed, and security-oriented. They are natural troubleshooters, and are always aware of potential problems. This makes the Type Six anxious, but the anxiety fuels them to resolve their problems. They can range from loyal to rebellious, depending on where they get their security from – if the security is from within, they can be very defiant… if it comes from others, they can be very cooperative and devoted. When a Type Six is in a growth state, they become calm like a Type Nine. When they are stressed, they can become arrogant like an unhealthy Type Three. You are a Type Six with a Seven wing, which means that the committed nature of the Six combines with the outgoing nature of the Seven to create a very engaging personality.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 3 with a 2 wing: Type Three individuals are self-assured, confident, and driven for success. Type Threes have a great deal of energy that propels them to excel at their chosen field, and this is why the type is often called The Achiever. Although Threes may not always like it, they’re often looked up to. Type Threes, more than any other type, are the most likely to be a workaholic. When in a state of growth, Threes become more cooperative and trusting of others, like a Type Six. When stressed, Threes become withdrawn like a Type Nine. You are a Type Three with a Two wing, which means that your driven nature combines with a desire to help people. You often come off as charming and outgoing as a result.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 9 with a 1 wing: Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, ambitious, driven, adaptable, energetic, loyal, reliable, anxious, skeptical. 

For the most part, it is spot on!
6w7 is definitely my main type. I consider myself to be a very engaging person and try to be open/kind with others.
Am still waffling between whether I am a 9w8 or a 9w1, leaning towards 9w8 actually at the moment but I can still see 9w1 as a possibility for my gut fix.


----------



## lib

5w6 like half the INTJs.


----------



## Vaka

*You are a Type 5 with a 6 wing: "The Scientist"*


Your tritype is 5w6, 9w8, 3w4.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

*Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 5 with a 6 wing:* Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Six wing, which means that the cerebral nature of a Type Five combines with the troubleshooting thought style of a Type Six. This makes Type 5w6 the Enneagram type of the stereotypical scientist – the 5w6 is always creating new ideas and testing them.

*Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 9 with a 8 wing:* Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with an Eight wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Nine merge with the aggressive traits of the Eight. Inner peace is your goal, but if something is challenging that peace, your Eight wing means that you’ll stand up and deal with the situation assertively and decisively.

*Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 3 with a 4 wing:* Type Three individuals are self-assured, confident, and driven for success. Type Threes have a great deal of energy that propels them to excel at their chosen field, and this is why the type is often called The Achiever. Although Threes may not always like it, they’re often looked up to. Type Threes, more than any other type, are the most likely to be a workaholic. When in a state of growth, Threes become more cooperative and trusting of others, like a Type Six. When stressed, Threes become withdrawn like a Type Nine. You are a Type Three with a Four wing, which means that your energetic nature is tempered by a Four tendency to withdraw, which gives you a sense of calm that others often lack.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, ambitious, driven, adaptable, energetic, intelligent, cerebral, questioning.


----------



## Entr0py

Today I took the test again and I got exactly how I should get in my opinion 

I'm basically an INTP with a strong artistic side. Even my Tri-type seems totally accurate 

You are a Type 5 with a 4 wing: "The Iconoclast"

Your tritype is 5w4, 4w5, 9w1.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 5 with a 4 wing: Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It's common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Four wing, which means that the cerebral nature of Type Five combines with the creative nature of a Type Four. For this reason, you are likely to challenge established ideas with new and fresh concepts.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 9 with a 1 wing: Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they are often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, intelligent, cerebral, questioning.


----------



## sea cucumber

type 4 wing 5


----------



## Dreamer

*You are a Type 5 with a 4 wing: "The Iconoclast"*


Your tritype is 5w4, 4w5, 1w9.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

*Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 5 with a 4 wing:* Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Four wing, which means that the cerebral nature of Type Five combines with the creative nature of a Type Four. For this reason, you are likely to challenge established ideas with new and fresh concepts.

*Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 4 with a 5 wing:* Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

*Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 1 with a 9 wing:* Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the most noble type in the Enneagram. When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type 4. You are a Type One with a Nine wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the peaceful nature of the Type Nine to create a very idealistic personality.

Some words that describe you: principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, intelligent, cerebral, questioning

to me, 5w4 and 4w5 are the same XD


----------



## ILoveVampDiarys

who knows a website that gives detailed enneagram results???


----------



## Zdorobot

I'm a 7w6 just like most other ENTPs. Fun.

*
You are a Type 7 with a 6 wing: "The Entertainer"*

Your tritype is 7w6, 3w2, 8w7.

*Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 7 with a 6 wing:* Type Seven individuals are energetic, engaging, and playful. They have a love for life and can easily jump from one exciting topic to the next. The Type Seven thought process is a bit scattered, but that’s because they are easily interested in many different things. This is why Type Seven is often called The Enthusiast. When in a growth state, Type Sevens become focused like Type Fives. When they’re stressed, they become a perfectionist like a Type One. The enthusiastic nature of the Type Seven combines with the cooperative nature of the Type Six, making the 7w6 a very outgoing type.

*Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 3 with a 2 wing: *Type Three individuals are self-assured, confident, and driven for success. Type Threes have a great deal of energy that propels them to excel at their chosen field, and this is why the type is often called The Achiever. Although Threes may not always like it, they’re often looked up to. Type Threes, more than any other type, are the most likely to be a workaholic. When in a state of growth, Threes become more cooperative and trusting of others, like a Type Six. When stressed, Threes become withdrawn like a Type Nine. You are a Type Three with a Two wing, which means that your driven nature combines with a desire to help people. You often come off as charming and outgoing as a result.

*Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 8 with a 7 wing: *Eights are assertive, dominant individuals who naturally take control of situations. Eights are aggressive in satisfying their needs, and indeed, Type Eight is the most aggressive personality type in the Enneagram. When in a state of growth, Eights become like Type Twos - caring and protective of other people. When Eights are stressed, they become withdrawn and secretive like Type Fives. You're an Eight with a Seven wing, which means that the outgoing nature of Seven combines with the assertive nature of Type Eight to create one of the most dynamic types in the Enneagram. Type 8w7s are a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Eerie

Your tritype is 4w5, 7w6, 9w1.

make it a 4w3 and a 6w7 and ... it's _almost_ correct


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Took this test twice. The first time, I got 1w2, 6w5 and 4w5. Now, 1w2, 6w5 and 3w2. Weird...


----------



## abster

got 9w1. Pretty spot on. This is what i always get.

tritype 9w1, 2w1, 5w4


----------



## Thalassa

Okay! I got 4w5 and I often type myself as 4w3 instead.

What is interesting is that I thought my tritype was 4w3*6w7*8w9

The quiz said my tritype is 4w5*7w6*9w8.....which is very close! ...yet slightly different


----------



## angelfish

^ haha wow we might have the same exact tritype!!



> Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 4 with a 3 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Three wing, which means that the individualistic desire of Type Four combines with the ambitious nature of the Type Three. This means that you’re more likely to show off your unique self to others.
> 
> Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 7 with a 6 wing: Type Seven individuals are energetic, engaging, and playful. They have a love for life and can easily jump from one exciting topic to the next. The Type Seven thought process is a bit scattered, but that’s because they are easily interested in many different things. This is why Type Seven is often called The Enthusiast. When in a growth state, Type Sevens become focused like Type Fives. When they’re stressed, they become a perfectionist like a Type One. The enthusiastic nature of the Type Seven combines with the cooperative nature of the Type Six, making the 7w6 a very outgoing type.
> 
> Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 9 with a 8 wing: Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with an Eight wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Nine merge with the aggressive traits of the Eight. Inner peace is your goal, but if something is challenging that peace, your Eight wing means that you’ll stand up and deal with the situation assertively and decisively.


hm, maybe so. 

i suspect my tritype as 4w3-6w7-8w9.


----------



## Fleetfoot

You are a Type 7 with an 8 wing: "The Realist"

Your tritype is 7w8, 8w7, 3w4.


----------



## Psychosmurf

*You are a Type 5 with a 4 wing: "The Iconoclast"*


Your tritype is 5w4, 9w8, 4w5.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

*Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 5 with a 4 wing:* Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Four wing, which means that the cerebral nature of Type Five combines with the creative nature of a Type Four. For this reason, you are likely to challenge established ideas with new and fresh concepts.

*Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 9 with a 8 wing:* Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with an Eight wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Nine merge with the aggressive traits of the Eight. Inner peace is your goal, but if something is challenging that peace, your Eight wing means that you’ll stand up and deal with the situation assertively and decisively.

*Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 4 with a 5 wing:* Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, intelligent, cerebral, questioning.


----------



## expodentialfunction

took test got

You are a Type 6 with a 5 wing: "The Defender"

Your tritype is 6w5, 1w9, 3w2.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 6 with a 5 wing: Type Six individuals are reliable, committed, and security-oriented. They are natural troubleshooters, and are always aware of potential problems. This makes the Type Six anxious, but the anxiety fuels them to resolve their problems. They can range from loyal to rebellious, depending on where they get their security from – if the security is from within, they can be very defiant… if it comes from others, they can be very cooperative and devoted. When a Type Six is in a growth state, they become calm like a Type Nine. When they are stressed, they can become arrogant like an unhealthy Type Three. You are a Type Six with a Five wing, which means that the committed nature of the Six combines with the cerebral nature of the Type Five. As a result, you often excel at concrete thinking and troubleshooting.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 1 with a 9 wing: Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the most noble type in the Enneagram. When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type 4. You are a Type One with a Nine wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the peaceful nature of the Type Nine to create a very idealistic personality.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 3 with a 2 wing: Type Three individuals are self-assured, confident, and driven for success. Type Threes have a great deal of energy that propels them to excel at their chosen field, and this is why the type is often called The Achiever. Although Threes may not always like it, they’re often looked up to. Type Threes, more than any other type, are the most likely to be a workaholic. When in a state of growth, Threes become more cooperative and trusting of others, like a Type Six. When stressed, Threes become withdrawn like a Type Nine. You are a Type Three with a Two wing, which means that your driven nature combines with a desire to help people. You often come off as charming and outgoing as a result.

Some words that describe you: principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, ambitious, driven, adaptable, energetic, loyal, reliable, anxious, skeptical.


----------



## amybop

You are a Type 4 with a 5 wing: "The Bohemian"

Your tritype is 4w5, 5w4, 8w7.

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 5 with a 4 wing: Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Four wing, which means that the cerebral nature of Type Five combines with the creative nature of a Type Four. For this reason, you are likely to challenge established ideas with new and fresh concepts.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 8 with a 7 wing: Eights are assertive, dominant individuals who naturally take control of situations. Eights are aggressive in satisfying their needs, and indeed, Type Eight is the most aggressive personality type in the Enneagram. When in a state of growth, Eights become like Type Twos - caring and protective of other people. When Eights are stressed, they become withdrawn and secretive like Type Fives. You're an Eight with a Seven wing, which means that the outgoing nature of Seven combines with the assertive nature of Type Eight to create one of the most dynamic types in the Enneagram. Type 8w7s are a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Coburn

It gave me a 7w6. Not me at all. My drive in life is to succeed, not live on hyper enthusiasm. Thanks for the test, though.


----------



## Tsuki

> Your tritype is 2w1, 5w6, 1w9.
> 
> In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality.
> 
> Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 2 with a 1 wing: Type Two individuals are generous and kind. Twos love others and want to be loved, and becoming close to others is a theme in the life of the Two. This is why Two is often referred to as the Helper type – because they keep coming, time and time again, to the aid of others. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, Twos are the most likely to help someone when they’re feeling down or when they’re being attacked. When a Type Two is stressed, they can become aggressive like an unhealthy Type Eight. When they’re healthy, a Type Two becomes emotionally aware like a healthy Type Four. You are a Type Two with a One wing, which means that the helpful nature of the Two combines with the idealistic nature of the One to make a very humanitarian personality.
> 
> Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 5 with a 6 wing: Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Six wing, which means that the cerebral nature of a Type Five combines with the troubleshooting thought style of a Type Six. This makes Type 5w6 the Enneagram type of the stereotypical scientist – the 5w6 is always creating new ideas and testing them.
> 
> Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 1 with a 9 wing: Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the most noble type in the Enneagram. When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type 4. You are a Type One with a Nine wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the peaceful nature of the Type Nine to create a very idealistic personality.
> 
> Some words that describe you: principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, generous, helpful, selfless, loving, intelligent, cerebral, questioning.


Hmm... I dunno. I've been convinced that I'm a 4w5, but that's nowhere in this result. XD; Though 5w4 is believable, and I think I'm closer to 9w1 than 1w9.

I'll need to do some intense Enneagram studying soon!


----------



## RyanJF

*You are a Type 5 with a 6 wing: "The Scientist"*


Your tritype is 5w6, 3w2, 1w9.


Some words that describe you: principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, ambitious, driven, adaptable, energetic, intelligent, cerebral, questioning. 

---> "Perfectionist" up there is slightly questionable. If I'm doing work that I know matters, either to myself or to my future success, then yeah, I'm a super-duper perfectionist, especially when it comes to writing assignments. When, however, the work doesn't matter or I don't place any value in it, I can be extremely sloppy and extremely careless. 

I can't even begin to remember how many AP high school assignments I blew off until the very last hour as a junior and a senior. I've gotten better now that I've graduated, but still...


----------



## Protagoras

_I got:_
*
You are a Type 5 with a 6 wing: "The Scientist"

Your tritype is 5w6, 1w2, 3w2.*

_Seems correct too._


----------



## sodden

This quiz is convinced I'm a 5w4 4w5 9w8. Although I've thought myself to be a 5w4, I'm thinking the 9w8 gets top billing. How does a person get 9 above all on this thing?


----------



## Kriash

*You are a Type 5 with a 4 wing: "The Iconoclast"*


Your tritype is 5w4, 2w1, 9w1.


----------



## Neon Knight

You are a Type 7 with a 6 wing: "The Entertainer"
Your tritype is 7w6, 9w1, 4w5.

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 7 with a 6 wing: Type Seven individuals are energetic, engaging, and playful. They have a love for life and can easily jump from one exciting topic to the next. The Type Seven thought process is a bit scattered, but that’s because they are easily interested in many different things. This is why Type Seven is often called The Enthusiast. When in a growth state, Type Sevens become focused like Type Fives. When they’re stressed, they become a perfectionist like a Type One. The enthusiastic nature of the Type Seven combines with the cooperative nature of the Type Six, making the 7w6 a very outgoing type.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 9 with a 1 wing: Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, enthusiastic, energetic, spontaneous, fun.

Hmm my 5 wing outgrew my 3 wing already. I did this test based on present self not past self. The Enneagram book gave me 7w6 4w3 9w1 for past and 4w3 7w6 9w1 for at the time I did the present one last year. Seems like I'm returning to my 7w6 self roud:


----------



## timeless

brainheart said:


> This quiz is convinced I'm a 5w4 4w5 9w8. Although I've thought myself to be a 5w4, I'm thinking the 9w8 gets top billing. How does a person get 9 above all on this thing?


Simply put, you have to score higher on 9 than on 4 or 5. But if you think that 9w8 is your first, then definitely. The test is automated so it can't account for little details that are important in enneagram typing.


----------



## SereneMind

*You are a Type 2 with a 1 wing: "The Helper Idealist"*


Your tritype is 2w1, 4w5, 9w1

*Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 2 with a 1 wing:* Type Two individuals are generous and kind. Twos love others and want to be loved, and becoming close to others is a theme in the life of the Two. This is why Two is often referred to as the Helper type – because they keep coming, time and time again, to the aid of others. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, Twos are the most likely to help someone when they’re feeling down or when they’re being attacked. When a Type Two is stressed, they can become aggressive like an unhealthy Type Eight. When they’re healthy, a Type Two becomes emotionally aware like a healthy Type Four. You are a Type Two with a One wing, which means that the helpful nature of the Two combines with the idealistic nature of the One to make a very humanitarian personality.

*Your second type (your next strongest type) **is Type 4 with a 5 wing:* Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

*Your third type (your least-used of the three) **Type 9 with a 1 wing:* Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.

Very true... hmmm but i dont know if that should be the order... most of the time im moody and emotionally sensitive but i mediate with situations each time i have the chance and i'm a help-a-holic... guess the order can vary depending on my mood.


----------



## theanicetamuse

*You are a Type 4 with a 5 wing: "The Bohemian"*

Your tritype is *4w5, 7w6, 9w1.*

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

*Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 4 with a 5 wing:* Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

*Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 7 with a 6 wing:* Type Seven individuals are energetic, engaging, and playful. They have a love for life and can easily jump from one exciting topic to the next. The Type Seven thought process is a bit scattered, but that’s because they are easily interested in many different things. This is why Type Seven is often called The Enthusiast. When in a growth state, Type Sevens become focused like Type Fives. When they’re stressed, they become a perfectionist like a Type One. The enthusiastic nature of the Type Seven combines with the cooperative nature of the Type Six, making the 7w6 a very outgoing type.

*Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 9 with a 1 wing: *Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, enthusiastic, energetic, spontaneous, fun.


----------



## thisisme

*You are a Type 7 with an 8 wing: "The Realist"*


Your tritype is 7w8, 4w3, 9w8.

strange how i always get 7w8 when i'm obviously a 7w6 haha why is this!


----------



## Linnifae

I got 4w3, 6w7, 9w1....which is correct expect my main type is 6w7 then 4w3.


----------



## tabbee

You are a Type 2 with a 3 wing: "The Helper Advocate"
Your tritype is 2w3, 7w6, 9w1


----------



## timeless

Linnifae said:


> I got 4w3, 6w7, 9w1....which is correct expect my main type is 6w7 then 4w3.


Within the next week or two, I plan on adding a couple additional questions that should make the type ordering a bit more accurate.


----------



## Lightshadow86

This quiz is quite inaccurate. Should be longer and the answers make it way to vague. 



> Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 6 with a 5 wing: Type Six individuals are reliable, committed, and security-oriented. They are natural troubleshooters, and are always aware of potential problems. This makes the Type Six anxious, but the anxiety fuels them to resolve their problems. They can range from loyal to rebellious, depending on where they get their security from – if the security is from within, they can be very defiant… if it comes from others, they can be very cooperative and devoted. When a Type Six is in a growth state, they become calm like a Type Nine. When they are stressed, they can become arrogant like an unhealthy Type Three. You are a Type Six with a Five wing, which means that the committed nature of the Six combines with the cerebral nature of the Type Five. As a result, you often excel at concrete thinking and troubleshooting.
> 
> Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 1 with a 2 wing: Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the noblest type in the Enneagram. When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Type Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type Four. You are a Type One with a Two wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the helpful nature of a Type Two. This makes you naturally inclined to advocate on behalf of other people, and the welfare of others is probably an important part of your worldview.
> 
> Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.


I'm a 1w9, so atleast 2nd it got a 1w2, though I tried to answer as correct as possible, it still messes up. 
Like for instance question 22: "I have a great deal of self-control.". Sometimes I do, and sometimes I loose it. But when I have, others will look at me as very disciplined, but I would still not be satisfied and happy with my performance. So that would make the rating false. When I'm a stressed and have a bad period in my life, I become like a 4, and often lose that control. This question is obviously a 1 question, and If i change it to 5 instead of my 2, I would be core type 1. There are some clearly obvious questions, and they are really not correct in how the person with that type would look at himself. It makes me frustrated that there are so few quality Enneagram quizes. Sorry!


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ

Your tritype is 2w1, 6w7, 9w1.

this was interesting, apparently im great when im doing well and when im stressed, hide.


----------



## goldenpoem

You are a Type 6 with a 5 wing: "The Defender"

Your tritype is 6w5, 1w2, 3w2.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 6 with a 5 wing: Type Six individuals are reliable, committed, and security-oriented. They are natural troubleshooters, and are always aware of potential problems. This makes the Type Six anxious, but the anxiety fuels them to resolve their problems. They can range from loyal to rebellious, depending on where they get their security from – if the security is from within, they can be very defiant… if it comes from others, they can be very cooperative and devoted. When a Type Six is in a growth state, they become calm like a Type Nine. When they are stressed, they can become arrogant like an unhealthy Type Three. You are a Type Six with a Five wing, which means that the committed nature of the Six combines with the cerebral nature of the Type Five. As a result, you often excel at concrete thinking and troubleshooting.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 1 with a 2 wing: Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the noblest type in the Enneagram. When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Type Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type Four. You are a Type One with a Two wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the helpful nature of a Type Two. This makes you naturally inclined to advocate on behalf of other people, and the welfare of others is probably an important part of your worldview.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 3 with a 2 wing: Type Three individuals are self-assured, confident, and driven for success. Type Threes have a great deal of energy that propels them to excel at their chosen field, and this is why the type is often called The Achiever. Although Threes may not always like it, they’re often looked up to. Type Threes, more than any other type, are the most likely to be a workaholic. When in a state of growth, Threes become more cooperative and trusting of others, like a Type Six. When stressed, Threes become withdrawn like a Type Nine. You are a Type Three with a Two wing, which means that your driven nature combines with a desire to help people. You often come off as charming and outgoing as a result.

Some words that describe you: principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, ambitious, driven, adaptable, energetic, loyal, reliable, anxious, skeptical.
It's true for me, the fist one...100%. Others is not true.


----------



## EsotericPrincess

*You are a Type 5 with a 6 wing: "The Scientist"<h2>*


Your tritype is 5w6, 9w1, 3w2.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

*Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 5 with a 6 wing:* Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Six wing, which means that the cerebral nature of a Type Five combines with the troubleshooting thought style of a Type Six. This makes Type 5w6 the Enneagram type of the stereotypical scientist – the 5w6 is always creating new ideas and testing them.

*Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 9 with a 1 wing:* Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.

*Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 3 with a 2 wing:* Type Three individuals are self-assured, confident, and driven for success. Type Threes have a great deal of energy that propels them to excel at their chosen field, and this is why the type is often called The Achiever. Although Threes may not always like it, they’re often looked up to. Type Threes, more than any other type, are the most likely to be a workaholic. When in a state of growth, Threes become more cooperative and trusting of others, like a Type Six. When stressed, Threes become withdrawn like a Type Nine. You are a Type Three with a Two wing, which means that your driven nature combines with a desire to help people. You often come off as charming and outgoing as a result.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, ambitious, driven, adaptable, energetic, intelligent, cerebral, questioning.


----------



## Sily

That's a 1st in my life, to receive a 2w1. 
*You are a Type 5 with a 4 wing: "The Iconoclast"*


Your tritype is 5w4, 2w1, 9w1.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

*Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 5 with a 4 wing:*Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Four wing, which means that the cerebral nature of Type Five combines with the creative nature of a Type Four. For this reason, you are likely to challenge established ideas with new and fresh concepts.

*Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 2 with a 1 wing:* Type Two individuals are generous and kind. Twos love others and want to be loved, and becoming close to others is a theme in the life of the Two. This is why Two is often referred to as the Helper type – because they keep coming, time and time again, to the aid of others. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, Twos are the most likely to help someone when they’re feeling down or when they’re being attacked. When a Type Two is stressed, they can become aggressive like an unhealthy Type Eight. When they’re healthy, a Type Two becomes emotionally aware like a healthy Type Four. You are a Type Two with a One wing, which means that the helpful nature of the Two combines with the idealistic nature of the One to make a very humanitarian personality.

*Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 9 with a 1 wing:* Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, generous, helpful, selfless, loving, intelligent, cerebral, questioning. 

Want to learn more about your type? An online test can't do it all, so check out the PersonalityCafe.com Enneagram Forums for more information.


----------



## Heatherdera

Helper Idealist... 2w1, 6w5, 9w1. 

It sounds true-ish, but doesn't hit home completely. I suppose it's hard to find really, dead-on accurate things though.  It was fun.


----------



## ILoveVampDiarys

You are a Type 7 with a 6 wing: "The Entertainer"

Your tritype is 7w6, 4w3, 9w1.

fits me perfectly


----------



## RobynC

I took the test several times varying out the functions

7w6, 1w2, 4w5
6w7, 1w2, 4w5
6w7, 1w2, 3w4
6w5, 1w2, 3w4
6w5, 1w2, 3w4

I don't know the exact interactions between all three tri-types, but from what I read, I tend to fit the 6w5 profile more than 6w7. Regardless, 1w2, and 3w4 seem to make sense.


----------



## Jem11899

You are a Type 2 with a 3 wing: "The Helper Advocate"

Your tritype is 2w3, 6w5, 9w8.

This is a great test! Thank you!!! XD


----------



## junshibuya

> *You are a Type 4 with a 5 wing: "The Bohemian"*
> 
> 
> Your tritype is 4w5, 5w4, 9w8.
> 
> In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality.
> 
> *Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 4 with a 5 wing:* Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.
> 
> *Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 5 with a 4 wing:* Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Four wing, which means that the cerebral nature of Type Five combines with the creative nature of a Type Four. For this reason, you are likely to challenge established ideas with new and fresh concepts.
> 
> *Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 9 with a 8 wing:* Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with an Eight wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Nine merge with the aggressive traits of the Eight. Inner peace is your goal, but if something is challenging that peace, your Eight wing means that you’ll stand up and deal with the situation assertively and decisively.
> 
> Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, intelligent, cerebral, questioning.


not really understand, but individual maybe yes


----------



## SadLuckDame

You are a Type 5 with a 6 wing: "The Scientist"

Your tritype is 5w6, 2w1, 1w9.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality.

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 5 with a 6 wing: Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Six wing, which means that the cerebral nature of a Type Five combines with the troubleshooting thought style of a Type Six. This makes Type 5w6 the Enneagram type of the stereotypical scientist – the 5w6 is always creating new ideas and testing them.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 2 with a 1 wing: Type Two individuals are generous and kind. Twos love others and want to be loved, and becoming close to others is a theme in the life of the Two. This is why Two is often referred to as the Helper type – because they keep coming, time and time again, to the aid of others. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, Twos are the most likely to help someone when they’re feeling down or when they’re being attacked. When a Type Two is stressed, they can become aggressive like an unhealthy Type Eight. When they’re healthy, a Type Two becomes emotionally aware like a healthy Type Four. You are a Type Two with a One wing, which means that the helpful nature of the Two combines with the idealistic nature of the One to make a very humanitarian personality.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 1 with a 9 wing: Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the most noble type in the Enneagram. When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type 4. You are a Type One with a Nine wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the peaceful nature of the Type Nine to create a very idealistic personality.

Some words that describe you: principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, generous, helpful, selfless, loving, intelligent, cerebral, questioning.


----------



## mickyj300x

*You are a Type 7 with a 6 wing: "The Entertainer"*

Whaaaaaaat.

EDIT: Reread the questions; found out what I misread.

*You are a Type 5 with a 6 wing: "The Scientist"*

This is much more descriptive of me.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

*You are a Type 5 with a 6 wing: "The Scientist"*

Your tritype is 5w6, 3w2, 1w2.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 5 with a 6 wing: Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Six wing, which means that the cerebral nature of a Type Five combines with the troubleshooting thought style of a Type Six. This makes Type 5w6 the Enneagram type of the stereotypical scientist – the 5w6 is always creating new ideas and testing them.


----------



## ImminentThunder

*You are a Type 4 with a 5 wing: "The Bohemian"*

Your tritype is 4w5, 7w6, 1w9.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 7 with a 6 wing: Type Seven individuals are energetic, engaging, and playful. They have a love for life and can easily jump from one exciting topic to the next. The Type Seven thought process is a bit scattered, but that’s because they are easily interested in many different things. This is why Type Seven is often called The Enthusiast. When in a growth state, Type Sevens become focused like Type Fives. When they’re stressed, they become a perfectionist like a Type One. The enthusiastic nature of the Type Seven combines with the cooperative nature of the Type Six, making the 7w6 a very outgoing type.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 1 with a 9 wing: Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the most noble type in the Enneagram. When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type 4. You are a Type One with a Nine wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the peaceful nature of the Type Nine to create a very idealistic personality.

Some words that describe you: principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, enthusiastic, energetic, spontaneous, fun. 

Great descriptions! Although I've taken this test many times and sometimes I get 6w7 for head or 1w2/9w1 for gut depending on how I'm feeling.


----------



## reindesu

I got 5w4, The Iconoclast...
Wait, does that mean I'm more of an INTP?
Curious.

Great quiz either way!


----------



## Indiagrace

I don't know why but I got 6w7 which I've never gotten before and doesn' t fit me very well. Usually I get 8w7 or 8w9


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

> You are a Type 8 with a 7 wing: "The Maverick"
> 
> Your tritype is 8w7, 7w8, 4w5.
> 
> In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality.
> 
> Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 8 with a 7 wing: Eights are assertive, dominant individuals who naturally take control of situations. Eights are aggressive in satisfying their needs, and indeed, Type Eight is the most aggressive personality type in the Enneagram. When in a state of growth, Eights become like Type Twos - caring and protective of other people. When Eights are stressed, they become withdrawn and secretive like Type Fives. You're an Eight with a Seven wing, which means that the outgoing nature of Seven combines with the assertive nature of Type Eight to create one of the most dynamic types in the Enneagram. Type 8w7s are a force to be reckoned with.
> 
> Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 7 with a 8 wing: Type Seven individuals are energetic, engaging, and playful. They have a love for life and can easily jump from one exciting topic to the next. The Type Seven thought process is a bit scattered, but that’s because they are easily interested in many different things. This is why Type Seven is often called The Enthusiast. When in a growth state, Type Sevens become focused like Type Fives. When they’re stressed, they become a perfectionist like a Type One. The enthusiastic nature of the Type Seven combines with the aggressive nature of the Type Eight, making 7w8 one of the most assertive types in the Enneagram.
> 
> Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.
> 
> Some words that describe you: decisive, authoritative, natural leader, assertive, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, enthusiastic, energetic, spontaneous, fun.
> 
> Want to learn more about your type? An online test can't do it all, so check out the PersonalityCafe.com Enneagram Forums for more information.


...wow, I thought the test was a little overly simplistic, but it got my tritype down pat, though I think I am 7w8 first and 8 second as opposed to 8w7 first.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

> You are a Type 8 with a 7 wing: "The Maverick"
> 
> Your tritype is 8w7, 7w8, 4w5.
> 
> In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality.
> 
> Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 8 with a 7 wing: Eights are assertive, dominant individuals who naturally take control of situations. Eights are aggressive in satisfying their needs, and indeed, Type Eight is the most aggressive personality type in the Enneagram. When in a state of growth, Eights become like Type Twos - caring and protective of other people. When Eights are stressed, they become withdrawn and secretive like Type Fives. You're an Eight with a Seven wing, which means that the outgoing nature of Seven combines with the assertive nature of Type Eight to create one of the most dynamic types in the Enneagram. Type 8w7s are a force to be reckoned with.
> 
> Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 7 with a 8 wing: Type Seven individuals are energetic, engaging, and playful. They have a love for life and can easily jump from one exciting topic to the next. The Type Seven thought process is a bit scattered, but that’s because they are easily interested in many different things. This is why Type Seven is often called The Enthusiast. When in a growth state, Type Sevens become focused like Type Fives. When they’re stressed, they become a perfectionist like a Type One. The enthusiastic nature of the Type Seven combines with the aggressive nature of the Type Eight, making 7w8 one of the most assertive types in the Enneagram.
> 
> Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.
> 
> Some words that describe you: decisive, authoritative, natural leader, assertive, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, enthusiastic, energetic, spontaneous, fun.
> 
> Want to learn more about your type? An online test can't do it all, so check out the PersonalityCafe.com Enneagram Forums for more information.


...wow, I thought the test was a little overly simplistic, but it got my tritype down pat, though I think I am 7w8 first and 8 second as opposed to 8w7 first.


----------



## timeless

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ...wow, I thought the test was a little overly simplistic, but it got my tritype down pat, though I think I am 7w8 first and 8 second as opposed to 8w7 first.


Yeah, the tri-type ordering is the weakest part of the test. But the next version of it won't have that issue.


----------



## General Lee

timeless said:


> Yeah, the tri-type ordering is the weakest part of the test. But the next version of it won't have that issue.


How much longer?


----------



## soya

dearlybeloved said:


> Ha ha, me, too! I'm type 5 with a 4 wing. My tritype is 5w4, 9w1, 4w5.  The whole enneagram thing is quite complicated, isn't it?


If you look at my sig you'll see that I'm actually a 9w1. I based that on self study and feedback from others rather than a test. 

I tend not to get the correct results on enneagram tests. I sometimes test as 1, sometimes 5, often 4 and 9, and rarely as 6, 7 or 2.

I'd love to be a 5 for all their precision and intellect... but I don't think I am one, though I do have a bit of the aesthetic of a 5w4, perhaps.

I could be mistyped, but when I made a "type me" thread nobody said I was a 5. The suggestions were 9, 4, and 6.

Funny enough, I think 5-2-9 is the type of my partner. Maybe the results indicate that my 9w1 sx "merging" is a little too pervasive.


----------



## Lady Starbird

soya said:


> If you look at my sig you'll see that I'm actually a 9w1. I based that on self study and feedback from others rather than a test.
> 
> I tend not to get the correct results on enneagram tests.
> 
> I'd love to be a 5 for all their precision and intellect... but I don't think I am one, though I do have a bit of the aesthetic of a 5w4, perhaps.


Yes, I realized that your signature contradicted your results. I was wondering about that. Well, I used to test 9w1, but that's changed over to 5w4 recently. I think that in my case, anyway, the test is right, though, but I do identify a lot with 9w1. Oh, well. I wonder if two can be equally strong...


----------



## Dante07

*You are a Type 7 with an 8 wing: "The Realist"*


Your tritype is 7w8, 3w4, 8w7.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

*Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 7 with an 8 wing:* Type Seven individuals are energetic, engaging, and playful. They have a love for life and can easily jump from one exciting topic to the next. The Type Seven thought process is a bit scattered, but that’s because they are easily interested in many different things. This is why Type Seven is often called The Enthusiast. When in a growth state, Type Sevens become focused like Type Fives. When they’re stressed, they become a perfectionist like a Type One. The enthusiastic nature of the Type Seven combines with the aggressive nature of the Type Eight, making 7w8 one of the most assertive types in the Enneagram.

*Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 3 with a 4 wing:* Type Three individuals are self-assured, confident, and driven for success. Type Threes have a great deal of energy that propels them to excel at their chosen field, and this is why the type is often called The Achiever. Although Threes may not always like it, they’re often looked up to. Type Threes, more than any other type, are the most likely to be a workaholic. When in a state of growth, Threes become more cooperative and trusting of others, like a Type Six. When stressed, Threes become withdrawn like a Type Nine. You are a Type Three with a Four wing, which means that your energetic nature is tempered by a Four tendency to withdraw, which gives you a sense of calm that others often lack.

*Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 8 with a 7 wing:* Eights are assertive, dominant individuals who naturally take control of situations. Eights are aggressive in satisfying their needs, and indeed, Type Eight is the most aggressive personality type in the Enneagram. When in a state of growth, Eights become like Type Twos - caring and protective of other people. When Eights are stressed, they become withdrawn and secretive like Type Fives. You're an Eight with a Seven wing, which means that the outgoing nature of Seven combines with the assertive nature of Type Eight to create one of the most dynamic types in the Enneagram. Type 8w7s are a force to be reckoned with.

Some words that describe you: decisive, authoritative, natural leader, assertive, ambitious, driven, adaptable, energetic, enthusiastic, energetic, spontaneous, fun.


----------



## Wendixy

Whaaaat... This is way too different from my other results o.o

*You are a Type 7 with a 6 wing: "The Entertainer"* I'm not outgoing at all D:


Your tritype is 7w6, 9w1, 2w1.


----------



## MartinK84

Thats great news!


----------



## xxWanderer

Thats quite a good test. I usually get a type 9 or it changes to type 5 and 7 once.

You are a Type 5 with a 6 wing: "The Scientist"

Your tritype is 5w6, 1w2, 2w1.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 5 with a 6 wing: Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Six wing, which means that the cerebral nature of a Type Five combines with the troubleshooting thought style of a Type Six. This makes Type 5w6 the Enneagram type of the stereotypical scientist – the 5w6 is always creating new ideas and testing them.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 1 with a 2 wing: Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the noblest type in the Enneagram. When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Type Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type Four. You are a Type One with a Two wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the helpful nature of a Type Two. This makes you naturally inclined to advocate on behalf of other people, and the welfare of others is probably an important part of your worldview.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 2 with a 1 wing: Type Two individuals are generous and kind. Twos love others and want to be loved, and becoming close to others is a theme in the life of the Two. This is why Two is often referred to as the Helper type – because they keep coming, time and time again, to the aid of others. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, Twos are the most likely to help someone when they’re feeling down or when they’re being attacked. When a Type Two is stressed, they can become aggressive like an unhealthy Type Eight. When they’re healthy, a Type Two becomes emotionally aware like a healthy Type Four. You are a Type Two with a One wing, which means that the helpful nature of the Two combines with the idealistic nature of the One to make a very humanitarian personality.

Some words that describe you: principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, generous, helpful, selfless, loving, intelligent, cerebral, questioning. 

This seems about right.


----------



## Vox Impopuli

5w6
9w8
4w5

Odd, I always thought I was a 5w4. Plus, isn't this a strange combination?


----------



## ponyjoyride

You are a Type 3 with a 4 wing: "The Professional"

Your tritype is 3w4, 5w4, 9w1.

Vow, I thought I was a 4. Maybe I'm just particularly motivated today.


----------



## Thanatopsis

"Your tritype is 2w3, 5w6, 9w1"

Hmm... The results are somewhat accurate. I think I identify with a core type 4w5, though.


----------



## cannibaltasticgummybear

*3w2, 8w7, 5w6 "The Charmer"*

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 3 with a 2 wing: Type Three individuals are self-assured, confident, and driven for success. Type Threes have a great deal of energy that propels them to excel at their chosen field, and this is why the type is often called The Achiever. Although Threes may not always like it, they’re often looked up to. Type Threes, more than any other type, are the most likely to be a workaholic. When in a state of growth, Threes become more cooperative and trusting of others, like a Type Six. When stressed, Threes become withdrawn like a Type Nine. You are a Type Three with a Two wing, which means that your driven nature combines with a desire to help people. You often come off as charming and outgoing as a result.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 8 with a 7 wing: Eights are assertive, dominant individuals who naturally take control of situations. Eights are aggressive in satisfying their needs, and indeed, Type Eight is the most aggressive personality type in the Enneagram. When in a state of growth, Eights become like Type Twos - caring and protective of other people. When Eights are stressed, they become withdrawn and secretive like Type Fives. You're an Eight with a Seven wing, which means that the outgoing nature of Seven combines with the assertive nature of Type Eight to create one of the most dynamic types in the Enneagram. Type 8w7s are a force to be reckoned with.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 5 with a 6 wing: Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Six wing, which means that the cerebral nature of a Type Five combines with the troubleshooting thought style of a Type Six. This makes Type 5w6 the Enneagram type of the stereotypical scientist – the 5w6 is always creating new ideas and testing them.

Some words that describe you: decisive, authoritative, natural leader, assertive, ambitious, driven, adaptable, energetic, intelligent, cerebral, questioning. 

Hmm~


----------



## Enfpleasantly

You are a Type 7 with a 6 wing: "The Entertainer"

Your tritype is 7w6, 4w5, 9w1.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 7 with a 6 wing: Type Seven individuals are energetic, engaging, and playful. They have a love for life and can easily jump from one exciting topic to the next. The Type Seven thought process is a bit scattered, but that’s because they are easily interested in many different things. This is why Type Seven is often called The Enthusiast. When in a growth state, Type Sevens become focused like Type Fives. When they’re stressed, they become a perfectionist like a Type One. The enthusiastic nature of the Type Seven combines with the cooperative nature of the Type Six, making the 7w6 a very outgoing type.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 9 with a 1 wing: Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, enthusiastic, energetic, spontaneous, fun.


----------



## BroNerd

Thanks, it's pretty clear to me that I'm a 6w7-3w2-9w8


----------



## Sonny

*You are a Type 7 with an 8 wing: "The Realist"*

Your tritype is 7w8, 3w2, 9w8.

*Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 7 with an 8 wing*: Type Seven individuals are energetic, engaging, and playful. They have a love for life and can easily jump from one exciting topic to the next. The Type Seven thought process is a bit scattered, but that’s because they are easily interested in many different things. This is why Type Seven is often called The Enthusiast. When in a growth state, Type Sevens become focused like Type Fives. When they’re stressed, they become a perfectionist like a Type One. The enthusiastic nature of the Type Seven combines with the aggressive nature of the Type Eight, making 7w8 one of the most assertive types in the Enneagram.

*Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 3 with a 2 wing*: Type Three individuals are self-assured, confident, and driven for success. Type Threes have a great deal of energy that propels them to excel at their chosen field, and this is why the type is often called The Achiever. Although Threes may not always like it, they’re often looked up to. Type Threes, more than any other type, are the most likely to be a workaholic. When in a state of growth, Threes become more cooperative and trusting of others, like a Type Six. When stressed, Threes become withdrawn like a Type Nine. You are a Type Three with a Two wing, which means that your driven nature combines with a desire to help people. You often come off as charming and outgoing as a result.

*Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 9 with a 8 wing*: Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with an Eight wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Nine merge with the aggressive traits of the Eight. Inner peace is your goal, but if something is challenging that peace, your Eight wing means that you’ll stand up and deal with the situation assertively and decisively.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, ambitious, driven, adaptable, energetic, enthusiastic, energetic, spontaneous, fun.


I identify as 9w8-7w8-3w4, the 9 answers just didn't resonate with me strongly enough, I don't care about stress, I care about not having conflict.


----------



## Dzyz

You are a Type 6 with a 5 wing: "The Defender"

Your tritype is 6w5, 1w2, 2w1.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 6 with a 5 wing: Type Six individuals are reliable, committed, and security-oriented. They are natural troubleshooters, and are always aware of potential problems. This makes the Type Six anxious, but the anxiety fuels them to resolve their problems. They can range from loyal to rebellious, depending on where they get their security from – if the security is from within, they can be very defiant… if it comes from others, they can be very cooperative and devoted. When a Type Six is in a growth state, they become calm like a Type Nine. When they are stressed, they can become arrogant like an unhealthy Type Three. You are a Type Six with a Five wing, which means that the committed nature of the Six combines with the cerebral nature of the Type Five. As a result, you often excel at concrete thinking and troubleshooting.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 1 with a 2 wing: Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the noblest type in the Enneagram. When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Type Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type Four. You are a Type One with a Two wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the helpful nature of a Type Two. This makes you naturally inclined to advocate on behalf of other people, and the welfare of others is probably an important part of your worldview.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 2 with a 1 wing: Type Two individuals are generous and kind. Twos love others and want to be loved, and becoming close to others is a theme in the life of the Two. This is why Two is often referred to as the Helper type – because they keep coming, time and time again, to the aid of others. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, Twos are the most likely to help someone when they’re feeling down or when they’re being attacked. When a Type Two is stressed, they can become aggressive like an unhealthy Type Eight. When they’re healthy, a Type Two becomes emotionally aware like a healthy Type Four. You are a Type Two with a One wing, which means that the helpful nature of the Two combines with the idealistic nature of the One to make a very humanitarian personality.

Some words that describe you: principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, generous, helpful, selfless, loving, loyal, reliable, anxious, skeptical.


----------



## Inguz

*You are a Type 5 with a 4 wing: "The Iconoclast"*


Your tritype is 5w4, 8w7, 4w5.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

*Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 5 with a 4 wing:* Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Four wing, which means that the cerebral nature of Type Five combines with the creative nature of a Type Four. For this reason, you are likely to challenge established ideas with new and fresh concepts.

*Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 8 with a 7 wing:* Eights are assertive, dominant individuals who naturally take control of situations. Eights are aggressive in satisfying their needs, and indeed, Type Eight is the most aggressive personality type in the Enneagram. When in a state of growth, Eights become like Type Twos - caring and protective of other people. When Eights are stressed, they become withdrawn and secretive like Type Fives. You're an Eight with a Seven wing, which means that the outgoing nature of Seven combines with the assertive nature of Type Eight to create one of the most dynamic types in the Enneagram. Type 8w7s are a force to be reckoned with.

*Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 4 with a 5 wing:* Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

Some words that describe you: decisive, authoritative, natural leader, assertive, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, intelligent, cerebral, questioning.


----------



## Aleksandra

*You are a Type 4 with a 5 wing: "The Bohemian"*


Your tritype is 4w5, 5w4, 9w1.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

*Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 4 with a 5 wing:* Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

*Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 5 with a 4 wing:* Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Four wing, which means that the cerebral nature of Type Five combines with the creative nature of a Type Four. For this reason, you are likely to challenge established ideas with new and fresh concepts.

*Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 9 with a 1 wing:* Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, intelligent, cerebral, questioning."




No suprises here, I'm 100% certain about my core type, but this kinda helped me to make sure about two other types of my tritype. Do you think it's possible to have both 4w5 and 5w4 in a tritype ? I heard it's super rare, but at the same time I find it quite accurate.


----------



## Up and Away

I took this 7 times and assigned 3 points for each one that started in my first spot, 2 for the second, and 1 point for the third in the tri type. I then averaged them and it turned out as

4w5, 7w6, 1w9

At first though I was 4w5, 6w7, 1w2, which is almost exactly what I had on my profile, except I had 4w3 and the 6w7 as number 1.


----------



## sriracha

Wow. The last two parts of the quiz were the hardest for me. I usually come out as Enneagram 1, but I received different results this time. And the descriptions were surprisingly accurate except for the words that were used to describe me. Thank you!!


----------



## dellai

Main type from your test was 7w6 but I'm quite sure that 3w2 is me and 7w6 has nothing to do with me. I'm really passionate about work and success and the description of the 7w6 is more like my ex girlfriend. But I would like to compliment you on the 3w2 description, that was really spot on!


----------



## Lunarprox

timeless said:


> Hi everyone! I'm happy to announce that the PersonalityCafe Enneagram Quiz is officially released and available in the top right corner of your screen. (Click the test tubes above the search box and you'll find it.)
> 
> A few months ago, I figured that users shouldn't have to hunt around for good personality tests online. I noticed that when it comes to Enneagram, most tests gave you cryptic results without much interpretation, such as displaying a list of scores that were probably of little help when it comes to understanding what type you are. My test is designed to calculate your full tri-type with wings.
> 
> Obviously, no online test will be better than introspection & discussion, but many beta testers reported that the quiz accurately reported their entire tri-type with wings. So I'm confident that this test can be a definite help, especially if you're uncertain about your Enneagram type. While developing the questions for the quiz, I used some of the principles that I discussed in my article "The Freudian Theory of Enneagram" that I wrote earlier this month.
> 
> This was actually my first time coding in PHP, but it's extremely similar to C so it went very smoothly. The actual coding portion only took a few days.
> 
> Anyway, give the test a shot. I hope you'll find it as accurate as the testers did.
> 
> Comprehensive Enneagram Quiz
> 
> One more thing: I'm currently developing a Cognitive Function test. Expect it soon!


Sweet, looking forward to the cogt.

Add: I just found out, it's okay. I know.


----------



## PheonixFrenzy

First try: Core: 5-4 Secondary: 4-5 Least: 9-1 
Second try: 5-4, 9-8, 4-5 

Im kind of torn between the two tries hmm... I'll think about more...


----------



## Choice

*I think the type 5 q's are biased -7s relentlessly research& seek out new info too <3*

You are a Type 7 with an 8 wing: "The Realist"
Your tritype is 7w8, 4w5, 9w8.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

*Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 7 with an 8 wing:* Type Seven individuals are energetic, engaging, and playful. They have a love for life and can easily jump from one exciting topic to the next. The Type Seven thought process is a bit scattered, but that’s because they are easily interested in many different things. This is why Type Seven is often called The Enthusiast. When in a growth state, Type Sevens become focused like Type Fives. When they’re stressed, they become a perfectionist like a Type One. The enthusiastic nature of the Type Seven combines with the aggressive nature of the Type Eight, making 7w8 one of the most assertive types in the Enneagram.

*Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 4 with a 5 wing:* Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

*Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 9 with a 8 wing:* Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with an Eight wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Nine merge with the aggressive traits of the Eight. Inner peace is your goal, but if something is challenging that peace, your Eight wing means that you’ll stand up and deal with the situation assertively and decisively.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, enthusiastic, energetic, spontaneous, fun.


----------



## Subtle Murder

*

You are a Type 4 with a 5 wing: "The Bohemian"*

Your tritype is* 4w5, 6w5, 9w1*.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

*Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 4 with a 5 wing:* Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

*Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 6 with a 5 wing:* Type Six individuals are reliable, committed, and security-oriented. They are natural troubleshooters, and are always aware of potential problems. This makes the Type Six anxious, but the anxiety fuels them to resolve their problems. They can range from loyal to rebellious, depending on where they get their security from – if the security is from within, they can be very defiant… if it comes from others, they can be very cooperative and devoted. When a Type Six is in a growth state, they become calm like a Type Nine. When they are stressed, they can become arrogant like an unhealthy Type Three. You are a Type Six with a Five wing, which means that the committed nature of the Six combines with the cerebral nature of the Type Five. As a result, you often excel at concrete thinking and troubleshooting.

*Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 9 with a 1 wing:* Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, loyal, reliable, anxious, skeptical.

~ ~ ~ 

I think there is some truth to this, but I think the ordering might be incorrect.


----------



## Karen

I've recently become interested in tritypes and out of 4 tests I've taken, the results are 8, 9, 9, 1 as my third type. The problem with a 749 tritype is that they're called The Gentle Spirit and I don't see myself as particularly gentle plus I'm too intense, though I likely am sx. Edit: With more research I figured out I'm likely 1w9 as the third/weakest part of my tritype, so I'm probably 741.

Here's the result for this test, the 7w6 and 4w5 being correct:

You are a Type 7 with a 6 wing: "The Entertainer"

Your tritype is 7w6, 4w5, 9w1.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 7 with a 6 wing: Type Seven individuals are energetic, engaging, and playful. They have a love for life and can easily jump from one exciting topic to the next. The Type Seven thought process is a bit scattered, but that’s because they are easily interested in many different things. This is why Type Seven is often called The Enthusiast. When in a growth state, Type Sevens become focused like Type Fives. When they’re stressed, they become a perfectionist like a Type One. The enthusiastic nature of the Type Seven combines with the cooperative nature of the Type Six, making the 7w6 a very outgoing type.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 9 with a 1 wing: Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, enthusiastic, energetic, spontaneous, fun.


----------



## chindraj

I'm still quite new to this Enneagraming thing, but I got Type 5 with Four Wings "The Iconolast" 
I must admit I do believe it describes me _very_ well.


----------



## Panoramiq

> You are a Type 9 with a 1 wing: "The Dreamer"
> 
> 
> Your trifix is 9w1, 5w4, 2w1.
> 
> In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-fix contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality.
> 
> Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 9 with a 1 wing: Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.
> 
> Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 5 with a 4 wing: Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Four wing, which means that the cerebral nature of Type Five combines with the creative nature of a Type Four. For this reason, you are likely to challenge established ideas with new and fresh concepts.
> 
> Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 2 with a 1 wing: Type Two individuals are generous and kind. Twos love others and want to be loved, and becoming close to others is a theme in the life of the Two. This is why Two is often referred to as the Helper type – because they keep coming, time and time again, to the aid of others. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, Twos are the most likely to help someone when they’re feeling down or when they’re being attacked. When a Type Two is stressed, they can become aggressive like an unhealthy Type Eight. When they’re healthy, a Type Two becomes emotionally aware like a healthy Type Four. You are a Type Two with a One wing, which means that the helpful nature of the Two combines with the idealistic nature of the One to make a very humanitarian personality.
> 
> Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, generous, helpful, selfless, loving, intelligent, cerebral, questioning.


sounds true, thanks.


----------



## Selecao

Whoop I got 6w5, 3w2, and 9w8

Halfway through to enlightenment!

Anyone else take the MBTI and get more of an ego boost than a feeling of accuracy, and then take this test and get a great feeling that it actually describes you very well?


----------



## Caterell

Mulberries said:


> Great quiz!
> 
> I got:
> *
> You are a Type 5 with a 4 wing: "The Iconoclast"
> 
> Your tritype is 5w4, 4w5, 1w9*
> 
> 
> I usually get 4w5, but this is fine too.


Same as me, but with the 1w9 round the other way - I'm 9w1.  I thought it was rather accurate, the mixture of artistic and 'cerebral' as they call it. I'm very emotional inside, but often get told that I am 'logical', 'rational' and 'unempathetic' - so far from the truth its ANNOYING. Do you get this too?


----------



## Raichan

Your trifix is 6w5, 1w9, 4w5.

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 6 with a 5 wing: Type Six individuals are reliable, committed, and security-oriented. They are natural troubleshooters, and are always aware of potential problems. This makes the Type Six anxious, but the anxiety fuels them to resolve their problems. They can range from loyal to rebellious, depending on where they get their security from – if the security is from within, they can be very defiant… if it comes from others, they can be very cooperative and devoted. When a Type Six is in a growth state, they become calm like a Type Nine. When they are stressed, they can become arrogant like an unhealthy Type Three. You are a Type Six with a Five wing, which means that the committed nature of the Six combines with the cerebral nature of the Type Five. As a result, you often excel at concrete thinking and troubleshooting.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 1 with a 9 wing: Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the most noble type in the Enneagram. When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type 4. You are a Type One with a Nine wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the peaceful nature of the Type Nine to create a very idealistic personality.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

Some words that describe you: principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, loyal, reliable, anxious, skeptical.

____

In spite of the results, I relate most to 1w9. I relate well to the 6 and 4 too, though.


----------



## zeffy

*You are a Type 3 with a 2 wing: "The Charmer"*
Your trifix is 3w2, 7w6, 9w1.

I've never done this type of test and am not very sure how to feel about this, but it has me very very interested so I'm definitely motivated to read up on the subject

i feel like the test itself was interesting and informative


----------



## cassidoodle

The funny thing is, if you read all of the statements... they all say something about one of my other trifix numbers having similar traits.  I kind of like that!You are a Type 4 with a 5 wing: *"The Bohemian" *(ooh )
Your trifix is 4w5, 1w2, 7w8.

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 4 
with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and 
often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most 
artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. 
Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. 
They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. T*ype Fours, 
when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones.* When stressed, Type 
Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a 
Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the 
cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the 
Enneagram.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 1 with 
a 2 wing: Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and 
wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. 
This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type 
One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for 
themselves and others. Type One may very well be the noblest type in the 
Enneagram. *When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and 
joyous like a Type Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and 
overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type Four.* You are a Type One with a Two wing, 
which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the helpful 
nature of a Type Two. This makes you naturally inclined to advocate on behalf of 
other people, and the welfare of others is probably an important part of your 
worldview.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 7 
with a 8 wing: Type Seven individuals are energetic, engaging, and playful. 
They have a love for life and can easily jump from one exciting topic to the 
next. The Type Seven thought process is a bit scattered, but that’s because they 
are easily interested in many different things. This is why Type Seven is often 
called The Enthusiast. When in a growth state, Type Sevens become focused like 
Type Fives. *When they’re stressed, they become a perfectionist like a Type One.* 
The enthusiastic nature of the Type Seven combines with the aggressive nature of 
the Type Eight, making 7w8 one of the most assertive types in the 
Enneagram.

Some words that describe you: principled, moralistic, 
perfectionist, self-critical, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, 
enthusiastic, energetic, spontaneous, fun.


----------



## Shady

*I am "The Scientist"*


----------



## Shady

I am also a stranger :dry:


----------



## caprifairious

*You are a Type 5 with a 6 wing: "The Scientist" - *Your trifix is 5w6, 9w1, 3w2.


It's funny because I always saw myself as 5 wing four. But then again it could be time to reread me some Claudio Naranjo Character and Neurosis...


----------



## west

Hi I'm new.
I am a type 1 with a 2 wing. On myers briggs I come up as an intj no matter how hard i try to be different.
I'm a Christian, and a very rare bird, pre-med student. Anyone else out there like me? I'd love to chat.
My second type is 6 with a 5 wing. and then 2 with a 1 wing is third.


----------



## Shady

west said:


> Hi I'm new.
> I am a type 1 with a 2 wing. On myers briggs I come up as an intj no matter how hard i try to be different.
> I'm a Christian, and a very rare bird, pre-med student. Anyone else out there like me? I'd love to chat.
> My second type is 6 with a 5 wing. and then 2 with a 1 wing is third.





hey there!
I`m new too and also an injt. well we are alike in some ways... wanna share more?:happy:


----------



## Libra Sun

You are a Type 4 with a 5 wing: "The Bohemian"
Your trifix is 4w5, 9w1, 6w5.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-fix contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

*Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 4 with a 5 wing:* Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

*Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 9 with a 1 wing:* Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.

*Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 6 with a 5 wing:* Type Six individuals are reliable, committed, and security-oriented. They are natural troubleshooters, and are always aware of potential problems. This makes the Type Six anxious, but the anxiety fuels them to resolve their problems. They can range from loyal to rebellious, depending on where they get their security from – if the security is from within, they can be very defiant… if it comes from others, they can be very cooperative and devoted. When a Type Six is in a growth state, they become calm like a Type Nine. When they are stressed, they can become arrogant like an unhealthy Type Three. You are a Type Six with a Five wing, which means that the committed nature of the Six combines with the cerebral nature of the Type Five. As a result, you often excel at concrete thinking and troubleshooting.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, loyal, reliable, anxious, skeptical.


----------



## DimensionX

Woot! I just got a great result that fits me very well.



*You are a Type 5 with a 6 wing: "The Scientist"*

*
Your trifix is 5w6, 9w1, 3w2.
*​In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-fix contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 5 with a 6 wing: Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Six wing, which means that the cerebral nature of a Type Five combines with the troubleshooting thought style of a Type Six. This makes Type 5w6 the Enneagram type of the stereotypical scientist – the 5w6 is always creating new ideas and testing them.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 9 with a 1 wing: Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 3 with a 2 wing: Type Three individuals are self-assured, confident, and driven for success. Type Threes have a great deal of energy that propels them to excel at their chosen field, and this is why the type is often called The Achiever. Although Threes may not always like it, they’re often looked up to. Type Threes, more than any other type, are the most likely to be a workaholic. When in a state of growth, Threes become more cooperative and trusting of others, like a Type Six. When stressed, Threes become withdrawn like a Type Nine. You are a Type Three with a Two wing, which means that your driven nature combines with a desire to help people. You often come off as charming and outgoing as a result.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, ambitious, driven, adaptable, energetic, intelligent, cerebral, questioning.


----------



## Gauntlet

Thank you, thank you for the quiz. It really helped a lot.


----------



## Feral

You are a Type 5 with a 6 wing: "The Scientist"

Your tritype is 5w6, 1w2, 3w2


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

*You are a Type 5 with a 6 wing: "The Scientist"**
Your trifix is 5w6, 1w9, 4w5.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-fix contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 5 with a 6 wing: Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Six wing, which means that the cerebral nature of a Type Five combines with the troubleshooting thought style of a Type Six. This makes Type 5w6 the Enneagram type of the stereotypical scientist – the 5w6 is always creating new ideas and testing them.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 1 with a 9 wing: Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the most noble type in the Enneagram. When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type 4. You are a Type One with a Nine wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the peaceful nature of the Type Nine to create a very idealistic personality.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.



Hmm pretty accurate actually; I think I can seem 4ish in depressed stages tho. *


----------



## timeless

tanstaafl28 said:


> I would like to know how you built this test. It's never been the same twice for me.


There's no element of randomness to the tests; if you put in the same answers, you'll get the same results. Different answers may yield different results. Basically, each trait corresponds to a type. The quiz tallies the scores and then determines your tritype through a series of logic statements.

There's an updated version of the quiz that I'm still working on, but I'm behind in due to my RL work. The quiz is literally 80-90% done, all that's left to do is the interface. The difficult stuff is all done. It's a three stage test. The second and third stages are like confirmation stages. Let's say you pass through the first phase and you have a handful of types that are all near the top. The second and third stages asks you questions directly targeted toward distinguishing the two. The quiz will generate these questions as needed to eliminate the possibility of other types.

So let's say I walked into stage 2 with 8 and 5 as my top results. I'd get questions on stage 2 designed to contrast these two types.

I need to set some time aside to finish this. All the difficult stuff (the questions, the code) is done. It's just the fancy HTML interface. This version also has variant stackings and the stackings are confirmed in the multi-stage testing too.


----------



## Naia68

I love this quiz! It's short and simple - yet the results and interpretations seem very accurate. Thanks!


----------



## julala

You are a Type 1 with a 2 wing: "The Advocate"

Your trifix is 1w2, 7w8, 3w2.Urm, well...


----------



## RobynC

Why do I come up as 614 or 164? I'm not sure what 4 traits I have


----------



## The Wanderering ______

I'm gonna post this like every 3 pages.

DON'T BELIEVE THE TESTS!!!


----------



## ssyri00

This test isn't that accurate. or thorough. I got 2w1 when I'm a 4w5. It's not even close really. I'm not saying it's inaccurate for everyone, but for me it was.


----------



## Soren_X

True, thanks for the effort


----------



## PeachyKeener

I'm going to have to say this too. Great test. Loved how short it was... and I just kind of blasted through it... one of my favourite tests where none of the answers are "wrong" and isn't completely black and white. 



> *You are a Type 4 with a 5 wing: "The Bohemian"*
> 
> _Your trifix is 4w5, 7w8, 9w8._
> 
> In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-fix contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality.
> 
> *Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 4 with a 5 wing*: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.
> 
> *Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 7 with a 8 wing*: Type Seven individuals are energetic, engaging, and playful. They have a love for life and can easily jump from one exciting topic to the next. The Type Seven thought process is a bit scattered, but that’s because they are easily interested in many different things. This is why Type Seven is often called The Enthusiast. When in a growth state, Type Sevens become focused like Type Fives. When they’re stressed, they become a perfectionist like a Type One. The enthusiastic nature of the Type Seven combines with the aggressive nature of the Type Eight, making 7w8 one of the most assertive types in the Enneagram.
> 
> *Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 9 with a 8 wing*: Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with an Eight wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Nine merge with the aggressive traits of the Eight. Inner peace is your goal, but if something is challenging that peace, your Eight wing means that you’ll stand up and deal with the situation assertively and decisively.
> 
> *Some words that describe you*: _relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, enthusiastic, energetic, spontaneous, fun.
> _


----------



## Rafiki

7w6, 4w5, 1w2

ill take teh 7


----------



## auburnstar

I got 7w8 but I'm a 7w6 haha but nice test.


----------



## Pav

I got 50% in every single cognitive function... That is very strange.
How this is possible?

What personality type am I then?

Has anyone got any advice?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

*You are a Type 7 with a 6 wing: "The Entertainer"

Your trifix is 7w6, 9w1, 4w5.*


It's what I usually get.


----------



## The Wanderering ______

Pav said:


> I got 50% in every single cognitive function... That is very strange.
> How this is possible?
> 
> What personality type am I then?
> 
> Has anyone got any advice?


Advice? Sure. Post your comment in the cognitive function test thread.


----------



## Ellis Bell

Took it again for the heck of it and got 9w8 5w6 3w2. Nearly there...


----------



## auburnstar

I got 7w8. I'm 7w6 but this is a cool test. Kudos and thumbs up all around.


----------



## CaptSwan

Just the test. Loved it because it has more types of questions which allow you to answer in a more detailed way.

*You are a Type 6 with a 7 wing: "The Loyal Friend"**
Your trifix is 6w7, 3w2, 1w2.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-fix contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 6 with a 7 wing: Type Six individuals are reliable, committed, and security-oriented. They are natural troubleshooters, and are always aware of potential problems. This makes the Type Six anxious, but the anxiety fuels them to resolve their problems. They can range from loyal to rebellious, depending on where they get their security from – if the security is from within, they can be very defiant… if it comes from others, they can be very cooperative and devoted. When a Type Six is in a growth state, they become calm like a Type Nine. When they are stressed, they can become arrogant like an unhealthy Type Three. You are a Type Six with a Seven wing, which means that the committed nature of the Six combines with the outgoing nature of the Seven to create a very engaging personality.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 3 with a 2 wing: Type Three individuals are self-assured, confident, and driven for success. Type Threes have a great deal of energy that propels them to excel at their chosen field, and this is why the type is often called The Achiever. Although Threes may not always like it, they’re often looked up to. Type Threes, more than any other type, are the most likely to be a workaholic. When in a state of growth, Threes become more cooperative and trusting of others, like a Type Six. When stressed, Threes become withdrawn like a Type Nine. You are a Type Three with a Two wing, which means that your driven nature combines with a desire to help people. You often come off as charming and outgoing as a result.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 1 with a 2 wing: Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the noblest type in the Enneagram. When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Type Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type Four. You are a Type One with a Two wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the helpful nature of a Type Two. This makes you naturally inclined to advocate on behalf of other people, and the welfare of others is probably an important part of your worldview.

Some words that describe you: principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, ambitious, driven, adaptable, energetic, loyal, reliable, anxious, skeptical.*


----------



## Sily

Sily said:


> Your tritype is 5w4, 2w1, 9w1....


Been almost _2 yrs_ since I took this, so:

*You are a Type 5 with a 4 wing: "The Iconoclast"*
*Your trifix is 5w4, 9w1, 4w5.*


----------



## Bluity

*You are a Type 5 with a 6 wing: "The Scientist"*

*
Your trifix is 5w6, 1w2, 2w1.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-fix contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 5 with a 6 wing: Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Six wing, which means that the cerebral nature of a Type Five combines with the troubleshooting thought style of a Type Six. This makes Type 5w6 the Enneagram type of the stereotypical scientist – the 5w6 is always creating new ideas and testing them.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 1 with a 2 wing: Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the noblest type in the Enneagram. When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Type Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type Four. You are a Type One with a Two wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the helpful nature of a Type Two. This makes you naturally inclined to advocate on behalf of other people, and the welfare of others is probably an important part of your worldview.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 2 with a 1 wing: Type Two individuals are generous and kind. Twos love others and want to be loved, and becoming close to others is a theme in the life of the Two. This is why Two is often referred to as the Helper type – because they keep coming, time and time again, to the aid of others. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, Twos are the most likely to help someone when they’re feeling down or when they’re being attacked. When a Type Two is stressed, they can become aggressive like an unhealthy Type Eight. When they’re healthy, a Type Two becomes emotionally aware like a healthy Type Four. You are a Type Two with a One wing, which means that the helpful nature of the Two combines with the idealistic nature of the One to make a very humanitarian personality.

Some words that describe you: principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, generous, helpful, selfless, loving, intelligent, cerebral, questioning.

*Wish the test was longer. I don't know my wing, but would not be surprised if this was my tritype.


----------



## trailblazer

*You are a Type 4 with a 5 wing: "The Bohemian"*

*Your trifix is 4w5, 7w8, 9w8.**

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-fix contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 7 with a 8 wing: Type Seven individuals are energetic, engaging, and playful. They have a love for life and can easily jump from one exciting topic to the next. The Type Seven thought process is a bit scattered, but that’s because they are easily interested in many different things. This is why Type Seven is often called The Enthusiast. When in a growth state, Type Sevens become focused like Type Fives. When they’re stressed, they become a perfectionist like a Type One. The enthusiastic nature of the Type Seven combines with the aggressive nature of the Type Eight, making 7w8 one of the most assertive types in the Enneagram.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 9 with a 8 wing: Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with an Eight wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Nine merge with the aggressive traits of the Eight. Inner peace is your goal, but if something is challenging that peace, your Eight wing means that you’ll stand up and deal with the situation assertively and decisively.*


----------



## nyummy

*You are a Type 4 with a 5 wing: "The Bohemian"**
Your trifix is 4w5, 7w6, 9w1.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-fix contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 7 with a 6 wing: Type Seven individuals are energetic, engaging, and playful. They have a love for life and can easily jump from one exciting topic to the next. The Type Seven thought process is a bit scattered, but that’s because they are easily interested in many different things. This is why Type Seven is often called The Enthusiast. When in a growth state, Type Sevens become focused like Type Fives. When they’re stressed, they become a perfectionist like a Type One. The enthusiastic nature of the Type Seven combines with the cooperative nature of the Type Six, making the 7w6 a very outgoing type.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 9 with a 1 wing: Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, enthusiastic, energetic, spontaneous, fun. *


----------



## 539885

Interesting. The one I took came from here: Introduction to the Enneagram

It was very thorough on the questions. The result's always surprised me: 3w2.

Then I took this quiz and got: 5w6, 3w2, 1w2. Fits better.


----------



## xbows

i don't really understand this. 

Type 5 with a 6 wing : "The Scientist"

Your trifix is 5w6, 2w3, 9w1.


--

this is new to me.


----------



## GoldiexCandyxStarz

nevermore said:


> You are a Type 9 with a 1 wing: "The Dreamer"
> 
> Your tritype is 9w1, 7w6, 4w5.
> 
> In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality.
> 
> Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 9 with a 1 wing: Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.
> 
> Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 7 with a 6 wing: Type Seven individuals are energetic, engaging, and playful. They have a love for life and can easily jump from one exciting topic to the next. The Type Seven thought process is a bit scattered, but that’s because they are easily interested in many different things. This is why Type Seven is often called The Enthusiast. When in a growth state, Type Sevens become focused like Type Fives. When they’re stressed, they become a perfectionist like a Type One. The enthusiastic nature of the Type Seven combines with the cooperative nature of the Type Six, making the 7w6 a very outgoing type.
> 
> Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.
> 
> Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, enthusiastic, energetic, spontaneous, fun.


Awwwwwww yeaaaaahhh. I got the same results. :333


----------



## RochiDidItAgain

I gotta 7w6... The Enthusiast 7w6, 4w5, 1w9. That'sssscool!!


----------



## Echoe

Your trifix is 5w4, 9w1, 4w5.


Lolz, no. I'm not surprised it typed me that way; my day has been rough. When I've taken this on better, more usual days, I've gotten 9w1 5w6 3w4, which I can say seems a fair stab if nothing else.


----------



## Tulippa

Test says I am - 7w6, 9w1, 3w4
Seems accurate .. I sometimes also get 3w4 then 9w1as my last two .


----------



## SisOfNight

You are a Type 4 with a 5 wing: "The Bohemian"

Your trifix is 4w5, 5w4, 9w1.

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 5 with a 4 wing: Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Four wing, which means that the cerebral nature of Type Five combines with the creative nature of a Type Four. For this reason, you are likely to challenge established ideas with new and fresh concepts.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 9 with a 1 wing: Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, intelligent, cerebral, questioning.


Spot on.  
I am surprised how accurate the results are, given that the test was rather short.


----------



## Yuna

Your trifix is 7w6, 2w3, 9w1.

Very interesting because I consider myself more an introvert than an extrovert.


----------



## WinterFox

You are a Type 5 with a 6 wing: "The Scientist"
Your trifix is 5w6, 1w2, 4w5.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-fix contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

*Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 5 with a 6 wing:* Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Six wing, which means that the cerebral nature of a Type Five combines with the troubleshooting thought style of a Type Six. This makes Type 5w6 the Enneagram type of the stereotypical scientist – the 5w6 is always creating new ideas and testing them.

*Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 1 with a 2 wing:* Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the noblest type in the Enneagram. When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Type Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type Four. You are a Type One with a Two wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the helpful nature of a Type Two. This makes you naturally inclined to advocate on behalf of other people, and the welfare of others is probably an important part of your worldview.

*Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 4 with a 5 wing:* Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.


----------



## ERIKGWK

Your trifix is 5w6, 1w2, 4w5


----------



## Wonszu

*You are a Type 6 with a 5 wing: "The Defender"*
 Your trifix is 6w5, 1w9, 3w2.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-fix contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

*Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 6 with a 5 wing:* Type Six individuals are reliable, committed, and security-oriented. They are natural troubleshooters, and are always aware of potential problems. This makes the Type Six anxious, but the anxiety fuels them to resolve their problems. They can range from loyal to rebellious, depending on where they get their security from – if the security is from within, they can be very defiant… if it comes from others, they can be very cooperative and devoted. When a Type Six is in a growth state, they become calm like a Type Nine. When they are stressed, they can become arrogant like an unhealthy Type Three. You are a Type Six with a Five wing, which means that the committed nature of the Six combines with the cerebral nature of the Type Five. As a result, you often excel at concrete thinking and troubleshooting.

*Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 1 with a 9 wing:* Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the most noble type in the Enneagram. When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type 4. You are a Type One with a Nine wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the peaceful nature of the Type Nine to create a very idealistic personality.

*Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 3 with a 2 wing:* Type Three individuals are self-assured, confident, and driven for success. Type Threes have a great deal of energy that propels them to excel at their chosen field, and this is why the type is often called The Achiever. Although Threes may not always like it, they’re often looked up to. Type Threes, more than any other type, are the most likely to be a workaholic. When in a state of growth, Threes become more cooperative and trusting of others, like a Type Six. When stressed, Threes become withdrawn like a Type Nine. You are a Type Three with a Two wing, which means that your driven nature combines with a desire to help people. You often come off as charming and outgoing as a result.

Some words that describe you: principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, ambitious, driven, adaptable, energetic, loyal, reliable, anxious, skeptical. 

I will keep it here


----------



## idoh

i took it weeks ago and found the results through google... apparently the original results page is still up for me O_O

*You are a Type 6 with a 7 wing: "The Loyal Friend"*

*
Your trifix is 6w7, 4w5, 1w9.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-fix contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 6 with a 7 wing: Type Six individuals are reliable, committed, and security-oriented. They are natural troubleshooters, and are always aware of potential problems. This makes the Type Six anxious, but the anxiety fuels them to resolve their problems. They can range from loyal to rebellious, depending on where they get their security from – if the security is from within, they can be very defiant… if it comes from others, they can be very cooperative and devoted. When a Type Six is in a growth state, they become calm like a Type Nine. When they are stressed, they can become arrogant like an unhealthy Type Three. You are a Type Six with a Seven wing, which means that the committed nature of the Six combines with the outgoing nature of the Seven to create a very engaging personality.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 1 with a 9 wing: Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the most noble type in the Enneagram. When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type 4. You are a Type One with a Nine wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the peaceful nature of the Type Nine to create a very idealistic personality.

Some words that describe you: principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, loyal, reliable, anxious, skeptical.*


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

You are a Type 1 with a 2 wing: "The Advocate"Your trifix is 1w2, 6w5, 3w2.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-fix contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

*Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 1 with a 2 wing:* Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the noblest type in the Enneagram. When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Type Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type Four. You are a Type One with a Two wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the helpful nature of a Type Two. This makes you naturally inclined to advocate on behalf of other people, and the welfare of others is probably an important part of your worldview.

*Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 6 with a 5 wing:* Type Six individuals are reliable, committed, and security-oriented. They are natural troubleshooters, and are always aware of potential problems. This makes the Type Six anxious, but the anxiety fuels them to resolve their problems. They can range from loyal to rebellious, depending on where they get their security from – if the security is from within, they can be very defiant… if it comes from others, they can be very cooperative and devoted. When a Type Six is in a growth state, they become calm like a Type Nine. When they are stressed, they can become arrogant like an unhealthy Type Three. You are a Type Six with a Five wing, which means that the committed nature of the Six combines with the cerebral nature of the Type Five. As a result, you often excel at concrete thinking and troubleshooting.

*Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 3 with a 2 wing:* Type Three individuals are self-assured, confident, and driven for success. Type Threes have a great deal of energy that propels them to excel at their chosen field, and this is why the type is often called The Achiever. Although Threes may not always like it, they’re often looked up to. Type Threes, more than any other type, are the most likely to be a workaholic. When in a state of growth, Threes become more cooperative and trusting of others, like a Type Six. When stressed, Threes become withdrawn like a Type Nine. You are a Type Three with a Two wing, which means that your driven nature combines with a desire to help people. You often come off as charming and outgoing as a result. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aw jeez not that 1w2 crap again, except for my very first test my results are always 1w9.
I refuse to accept results indicative of 1w2, I'm not an individual with a need to help others but rather I believe in independence & self sufficiency.


----------



## FakeLefty

*You are a Type 7 with an 8 wing: "The Realist"*

*
Your trifix is 7w8, 3w2, 9w8.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-fix contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 7 with an 8 wing: Type Seven individuals are energetic, engaging, and playful. They have a love for life and can easily jump from one exciting topic to the next. The Type Seven thought process is a bit scattered, but that’s because they are easily interested in many different things. This is why Type Seven is often called The Enthusiast. When in a growth state, Type Sevens become focused like Type Fives. When they’re stressed, they become a perfectionist like a Type One. The enthusiastic nature of the Type Seven combines with the aggressive nature of the Type Eight, making 7w8 one of the most assertive types in the Enneagram.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 3 with a 2 wing: Type Three individuals are self-assured, confident, and driven for success. Type Threes have a great deal of energy that propels them to excel at their chosen field, and this is why the type is often called The Achiever. Although Threes may not always like it, they’re often looked up to. Type Threes, more than any other type, are the most likely to be a workaholic. When in a state of growth, Threes become more cooperative and trusting of others, like a Type Six. When stressed, Threes become withdrawn like a Type Nine. You are a Type Three with a Two wing, which means that your driven nature combines with a desire to help people. You often come off as charming and outgoing as a result.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 9 with a 8 wing: Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with an Eight wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Nine merge with the aggressive traits of the Eight. Inner peace is your goal, but if something is challenging that peace, your Eight wing means that you’ll stand up and deal with the situation assertively and decisively.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, ambitious, driven, adaptable, energetic, enthusiastic, energetic, spontaneous, fun.

*Hmmm, I don't think I'm THAT energetic. I sleep. A LOT. I am enthusiastic when I'm talking with extroverts.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Type 3w2: The Charmer.
Your trifix is 3w2, 7w6, 9w8.


----------



## TwistedMuses

TwistedMuses said:


> *You are a Type 7 with a 6 wing: "The Entertainer"
> Your trifix is 7w6, 3w2, 1w9.*
> 
> Second try:
> *You are a Type 2 with a 3 wing: "The Helper Advocate"
> Your trifix is 2w3, 5w6, 9w8.*
> 
> 
> Could somebody help me with ennea typing? :dry:


I am a sorely textbook 4w3, but my ENTJ 3w4 is telling me I am actually a 3w4 or even a 3w2. Hahahaha. Nice one, nice one. I am noooo way that charming, nor ambitious. Just an idiocy with two legs.


----------



## pokerface57

4w5, it sounds about right


----------



## StunnedFox

6w5, 3w2, 1w9

6w5 seems about right, and the 1w9 description feels like it fits too... I'm thinking that that's probably second and the 3w2 third, seeing as I can only relate very slightly to that one, but quite a bit to both 6w5 and 1w9.


----------



## TruthDismantled

*You are a type 7 with a 6 wing: "The Entertainer"

7w6 1w2 4w5
*
I would say I'm as strongly an enneagram 7 as I am an enneagram 6 though.


----------



## Ummon

Took this test recently, it gave me core 6w5, then 4w5, 1w9.


----------



## Chronicles

Your trifix is 5w4, 2w3, 1w9.


----------



## ENTJess

You are a Type 8 with a 7 wing: "The Maverick"

Your trifix is 8w7, 7w8, 4w3.

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Surreal Snake

You are a Type 7 with a 6 wing: "The Entertainer"

Your trifix is 7w6, 4w5, 1w2.


----------



## Rethink

I scored 5w6-8w7-3w2.
The 8w7 and 3w2 is something to think about, but as tritypes have been described I still believe 5w4-4w3-8w9 is a more accurate stacking for me.


----------



## Moonlit Artist

You are a Type 3 with a 2 wing: "The Charmer"
Your trifix is 3w2, 7w6, 9w8.

Yea this all hits pretty close to home!


----------



## aerotropic

This quiz said that my trifix is 5w6, 2w1, 1w9. My actual trifix is 5w4, 2w1, 9w1.


----------



## missjayjay

You are a Type 5 with a 6 wing: "The Scientist"


----------



## Trademark

Mulberries said:


> Great quiz!
> 
> I got:
> *
> You are a Type 5 with a 4 wing: "The Iconoclast"
> 
> Your tritype is 5w4, 4w5, 1w9*
> 
> 
> I usually get 4w5, but this is fine too.


hey we have the same complaints (and the same result :])
but the difference is im an ULTIMATE


----------



## benoticed




----------



## Ardielley

The description does seem to fit somewhat well overall, but the quiz got absolutely nothing about my tritype right. 










*You are a Type 5 with a 6 wing: "The Scientist"
*​*

Your trifix is 5w6, 2w1, 1w9.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-fix contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 5 with a 6 wing: Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Six wing, which means that the cerebral nature of a Type Five combines with the troubleshooting thought style of a Type Six. This makes Type 5w6 the Enneagram type of the stereotypical scientist – the 5w6 is always creating new ideas and testing them.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 2 with a 1 wing: Type Two individuals are generous and kind. Twos love others and want to be loved, and becoming close to others is a theme in the life of the Two. This is why Two is often referred to as the Helper type – because they keep coming, time and time again, to the aid of others. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, Twos are the most likely to help someone when they’re feeling down or when they’re being attacked. When a Type Two is stressed, they can become aggressive like an unhealthy Type Eight. When they’re healthy, a Type Two becomes emotionally aware like a healthy Type Four. You are a Type Two with a One wing, which means that the helpful nature of the Two combines with the idealistic nature of the One to make a very humanitarian personality.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 1 with a 9 wing: Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the most noble type in the Enneagram. When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type 4. You are a Type One with a Nine wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the peaceful nature of the Type Nine to create a very idealistic personality.

Some words that describe you: principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, generous, helpful, selfless, loving, intelligent, cerebral, questioning.*


----------



## Lunaena

*4w5, 5w4, 1w2.*

I doubt, and I know, that I am not a 1w2. I think my tritype is 4-5-8. I wonder if I should take a more detailed test.


----------



## Magic Qwan

*You are a Type 6 with a 7 wing: "The Loyal Friend"
Your trifix is 6w7, 4w5, 1w9.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-fix contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 6 with a 7 wing: Type Six individuals are reliable, committed, and security-oriented. They are natural troubleshooters, and are always aware of potential problems. This makes the Type Six anxious, but the anxiety fuels them to resolve their problems. They can range from loyal to rebellious, depending on where they get their security from – if the security is from within, they can be very defiant… if it comes from others, they can be very cooperative and devoted. When a Type Six is in a growth state, they become calm like a Type Nine. When they are stressed, they can become arrogant like an unhealthy Type Three. You are a Type Six with a Seven wing, which means that the committed nature of the Six combines with the outgoing nature of the Seven to create a very engaging personality.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 1 with a 9 wing: Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the most noble type in the Enneagram. When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type 4. You are a Type One with a Nine wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the peaceful nature of the Type Nine to create a very idealistic personality.

Some words that describe you: principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, loyal, reliable, anxious, skeptical. 

Want to learn more about your type? An online test can't do it all, so check out the PersonalityCafe.com Enneagram Forums for more information.

Click here to go to the PersonalityCafe Enneagram forum for your type! *


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

5w6 1w9 2w1 

The core is right. I definitely have 1 in my tritype. Usually I have 4, but 2 already happened.


----------



## Chris Merola

You are a Type 2 with a 3 wing: "The Helper Advocate"

Your trifix is 2w3, 5w6, 8w9.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-fix contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 2 with a 3 wing: Type Two individuals are generous and kind. Twos love others and want to be loved, and becoming close to others is a theme in the life of the Two. This is why Two is often referred to as the Helper type – because they keep coming, time and time again, to the aid of others. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, Twos are the most likely to help someone when they’re feeling down or when they’re being attacked. When a Type Two is stressed, they can become aggressive like an unhealthy Type Eight. When they’re healthy, a Type Two becomes emotionally aware like a healthy Type Four. You are a Type Two with a Three wing, which means that the helpful nature of the Two combines with the ambitious nature of the Three, making you a very driven individual.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 5 with a 6 wing: Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Six wing, which means that the cerebral nature of a Type Five combines with the troubleshooting thought style of a Type Six. This makes Type 5w6 the Enneagram type of the stereotypical scientist – the 5w6 is always creating new ideas and testing them.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 8 with a 9 wing: Eights are assertive, dominant individuals who naturally take control of situations. Eights are aggressive in satisfying their needs, and indeed, Type Eight is the most aggressive personality type in the Enneagram. When in a state of growth, Eights become like Type Twos - caring and protective of other people. When Eights are stressed, they become withdrawn and secretive like Type Fives. You're an Eight with a Nine wing, which means that the calm nature of Type Nine combines with the assertive nature of Type Eight to create an individual who uses their power justly and often doesn't make the first attack... but if someone else does, they'll finish it.

Some words that describe you: decisive, authoritative, natural leader, assertive, generous, helpful, selfless, loving, intelligent, cerebral, questioning. 

Dope


----------



## sicksadworlds

Great! I can relate to the descriptions so I think the result is correct. Thanks a lot for making this test!

You are a Type 4 with a 5 wing: "The Bohemian"

Your trifix is *4w5, 5w4, 1w2*.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-fix contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 5 with a 4 wing: Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Four wing, which means that the cerebral nature of Type Five combines with the creative nature of a Type Four. For this reason, you are likely to challenge established ideas with new and fresh concepts.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 1 with a 2 wing: Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the noblest type in the Enneagram. When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Type Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type Four. You are a Type One with a Two wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the helpful nature of a Type Two. This makes you naturally inclined to advocate on behalf of other people, and the welfare of others is probably an important part of your worldview.

Some words that describe you: principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, intelligent, cerebral, questioning.


----------



## letter_to_dana

*You are a Type 2 with a 3 wing: "The Helper Advocate"*
Your trifix is 2w3, 6w5, 9w1.

I don't know what to say... I've had a period when my score was always Type 6... But the way I am right now, when I found my inner power and motivation I believe the result matches my personality. I will have to explore more about it.


----------



## Alphar

This isn't working for me?


----------



## hannaheadfish

Site/link is broken? "can't find server"


----------



## Chesire Tower

It's a shame; it's one of the best tritype tests anywhere on the web but last time I checked; the MBTI type test's link didn't work either. Is anyone going to ever address this?


----------



## Apple Pine

It's too short I would say. You can do better


----------



## anastacia42

Hi, I'm having trouble accessing the test. I got:

This webpage is not available

DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN

Help, please?

Stacy

New Member, ENFP & lotsa other stuff


----------



## timeless

We're currently working on the problem... I'll re-open this thread once we've fixed it... thank you for your interest


----------

